# The 'searchable' BBQ Barbeque Barbee Thread



## Adcandour

Since I can never find the thread, I'm hoping this one will pop up when I want it.

I just butterflied my first chicken and wanted to share. This thread will also serve as a catalyst to get @Budda outdoor cooking.

So, what's cooking on your BBQ, barbecue B-B-Q today?


----------



## Budda

Backstory: I was over while he was preparing dinner, and I have a bbq that needs propane, and then some easy things to grill up. Hopefully this will also drastically increase my veggie intake. It's not that I don't like veggies, it's that I like to eat when I'm hungry .

Also, can we make this one a sticky?


----------



## butterknucket

Pork chops


----------



## Gary787

Going to ruin a steak like I always do. It dosnt matter how much I read or how hard I try I just suck at the BBQ thing.


----------



## Ship of fools

Alberta beef rib eye steaks what can be more delish all little sea salt ( we never use iodine salt anymore that shit is bad for the heart ) and about a minute before we turn the heat off for it to rest we sprinkle a touch of black pepper freshly ground and then to go with some warm potato salad

Gary for a great steak and depending on the thickness make sure your grill is freakin hot to start most don't have the right heat and dont poke it with a fork use tongs and please dont press it to make it go faster and make sure you have no flame ups in other words dont burn the shit out of it you just want nice grill marks and let it rest for about 5 minutes before slicing hope this helps


----------



## Budda

butterknucket said:


> Pork chops


I feel like there's 10+ ways to do this though.


----------



## JBFairthorne

A dab of butter on top after the steak is done cooking is a nice touch. It just takes it to the next level.


----------



## Guest

Oh .. Barb*ee
*


----------



## vadsy

last week it was the tomahawk steak, today it will be wings in three different rubs, four weeks ago I did the spatchcock chicken


----------



## cboutilier

A nice little speckled trout I caught this evening.


----------



## vadsy

Gary787 said:


> Going to ruin a steak like I always do. It dosnt matter how much I read or how hard I try I just suck at the BBQ thing.


really hot and keep it short, you’ll be better off than going too long


----------



## Adcandour

Gary787 said:


> Going to ruin a steak like I always do. It dosnt matter how much I read or how hard I try I just suck at the BBQ thing.


Another thing is that you choose the right steak. Certain cuts are more fool proof. You don't want to be grilling something that should be marinated, etc.


----------



## vadsy

these just went on... and I grabbed another beer


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly, I'm a big believer that the individual steak is more important than the cut. Sure some cuts MIGHT be more tender than others but there can be a HUGE difference between the tenderness of two different steaks of the same cut. I'm a SQUEEZER. If the steak/roast is tender and not stiff when it's raw, it'll be just as tender when cooked properly. I've actually become quite good at finding excellent steaks in a bin of mediochre cuts. I'm not shy, I'll sit there a few minutes moving packages around and squeezing before selecting my steak. I've found pork can be similar in this respect. Chicken...not so much.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Diablo

Gary787 said:


> Going to ruin a steak like I always do. It dosnt matter how much I read or how hard I try I just suck at the BBQ thing.


My steaks always turn out best on a white hot cast iron skillet. F-the bbq.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Ewww fried steak. Sacrilege.


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> Ewww fried steak. Sacrilege.


lol


----------



## sambonee

When you know how a pan fried steak is great.


----------



## capnjim

MMMmmmmmmMmMmmm...fried steak in butter and onions.
I don't know how you guys BBQ chicken. I get huge fires. Last time I forgot it for 2 minutes and it was literally incinerated. the temp gauge on the BBQ was pinned to the right.


----------



## johnnyshaka

capnjim said:


> MMMmmmmmmMmMmmm...fried steak in butter and onions.
> I don't know how you guys BBQ chicken. I get huge fires. Last time I forgot it for 2 minutes and it was literally incinerated. the temp gauge on the BBQ was pinned to the right.


Cook it over indirect heat.

Wings are a little more challenging but low and slow and keeping your eye on them at all times. Keep a cooler of beer close by...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

JBFairthorne said:


> Ewww fried steak. Sacrilege.


Better than any bbq steak I’ve EVER had. The white hot cast iron seals the juices in, cooks it in its fat instead of letting it drip down, and gets a crust over the entire surface, not just a few stupid lines.
Just use a nice thick steak.
If it’s any consolation, I put the pan on the bbq in the summer so my house doesn’t get heated and smoky 

I think this guy knows what he’s doing more than you hacks.





BBQ is fun and makes the neighbourhood smell nice, but IMO the results are so over rated.
What I like to use mine for, is smoking with wood chips...ribs for example. 
Other than that, it’s a terribly clumsy way to cook, with poor temperature control, flare ups etc. Dried out chicken, rubbery steaks, all par for the course, but no one wants to offend the host.


----------



## Adcandour

It's true. Top chefs in new york swear by pan frying..

I also enjoy a proper pan fried steak in ghee butter. Even though this is a bbq thread, I would have to say I prefer my steaks pan fried.

Chicken, Pork shoulder, Prime rib - all bbq ftw (essentially anything that usually goes in the oven) is better bbq'd imo.

not sure if im making sense and will clea rup in the morning. too hammered for proper grammer.


----------



## Guitar101

capnjim said:


> MMMmmmmmmMmMmmm...fried steak in butter and onions.
> I don't know how you guys BBQ chicken. I get huge fires. Last time I forgot it for 2 minutes and it was literally incinerated. the temp gauge on the BBQ was pinned to the right.


I barbecue whole chickens just like you would cook them in the oven. Cover them loosely with tin foil. put a half inch of water in the pan and baste them every once in awhile. If you don't clean the grates from the last time you used it, you'll get a little smoke that will give the chicken a barbecue flavour. You can use barbecue sauce or anything else you like if you want to. Keep the barbecue around 300 degrees and just let them cook like you would in an oven. I use a meat probe to make sure their cooked properly. I've also done whole turkeys this way. I do cut up chicken on the grates but it's a lot easier cooked in a pan on the grates.


----------



## Adcandour

Since we've gotten more into the actual art of BBQing versus what we're cooking...

The primary use of my bbq is to add a mild smoke flavour to anything I cook on it. To me, a chicken tastes best charcoal broiled with a light smoke.

I'm not an advocate of a full day of smoking. I smoke grill-sized pork shoulder at least 3 times a year and will only smoke for 2 hours and finish in the controlled heat of an oven.

To deal with the inconvenience o charcoal bbqing, I have a grill with a gas flame that heats the coals for me.

Tenderness comes with knowing your meat. That chicken I had last night was so tender, my son was able to eat the breast without issue (i.e. I didn't have to tuck it into a sandwich). I saw a butterflied chicken for sale at the shop for over double the price of a regular chicken and just snapped a pick of the instructions - 45 minutes skin side down and flip for another 15. Perfect.

I add a big chunk of wood to the charcoal, so I don't have to keep adding chips (I was using the ass end of a bag of wood to get rid of it last night, but just bought a big bag of Pecan chunks). I certainly don't soak the chips. I think it's a waste of time. Let a log catch fire in the coal...way easier.


----------



## Budda

When I get a tank, expect a lot of "HEEELP" posts


----------



## Diablo

Budda said:


> When I get a tank, expect a lot of "HEEELP" posts


If you own your place, I strongly recommend getting a nat gas line plumbed in.
Problem is, then you either need a new bbq or a gas conversion kit.


----------



## vokey design

vadsy said:


>


+1 for BBQ chicken wings, much better than frying them. Want to share your recipes?


----------



## Diablo

vokey design said:


> +1 for BBQ chicken wings, much better than frying them. Want to share your recipes?


Do they get as crispy as fried though?
Don’t you have problems with the skin sticking to the grill and getting ripped off?
I’ve oiled my grill before but I don’t find it does much really.
Gosh I miss wings.

In addition to recipes, I think cooking techniques would be valuable here.


----------



## boyscout

A few days ago my BBQ met a $42 cap-off rib-eye steak, 2" thick, text-book marbling, superb flavor. Got it for half price because it was the day before the "Best Before" date, which I am certain improved its flavor. Yumm.

I have <shame> propane. I keep thinkin' about a Big Green Egg, or all the wonderful meals (including whole turkeys at Thanksgiving) that my deceased brother used to take off of a very simple charcoal kettle (like @adcandour's in the OP photo).

Keep thinkin' about it, but then I can fire up the six-burner Weber, have it at 600 degrees within 2-3 minutes, and have my meal cooked before the charcoal guys are ready to start cooking.

There's something to be said for that, but I hope that you charcoal guys will invite me over for dinner!


----------



## vadsy

vokey design said:


> +1 for BBQ chicken wings, much better than frying them. Want to share your recipes?


I did three different types yesterday, this was one but I added a little more brown sugar just to taste although I worried about it burning prematurely. This was the most popular wing yesterday, accepted by kids and adults.

1/4 cup light brown sugar
2 tablespoons paprika
1 and 1/4 teaspoons Kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

This one was my favourite.

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 1/2 tablespoons dried oregano
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper

I also did one where it would just have a light fairly neutral coating while cooking and adding a favourite sauce at the very end, don't do it too soon or it will char up and burn if its sugary.

1 cup flour
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons pepper
2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons garlic powder

Needless to say, toss to coat liberally and throw them on for an hour at around 300 Fahrenheit. I didn't use any smoking wood just the lump charcoal.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Diablo said:


> Do they get as crispy as fried though?
> Don’t you have problems with the skin sticking to the grill and getting ripped off?
> I’ve oiled my grill before but I don’t find it does much really.
> Gosh I miss wings.
> 
> In addition to recipes, I think cooking techniques would be valuable here.


Definitely oil the grill and then the trick is to be patient before trying to flip them. If you feel like it's time to flip then try one, gently, and if it wants to stick then it isn't ready to flip. Simple as that.

And yes, if you go low and slow, they will get crispy but you have to make sure the fat renders, that's what makes them crispy, not the skin.

Personally, I don't sauce wings on the grill and elect to toss them in whatever sauce afterwards and then serve right away. I hate the mess sauce makes of my grill so I try to avoid doing it when I can.

Favorite veggies on the grill...love doing asparagus...toss them in a little oil, salt and pepper and then pop them on the grill for a few minutes until they soften slightly and the tips get a little char on them...mmmmmm.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

One of my specialties is blackened chicken....
It’s best on a cast iron pan (I know, I know )....but it’s done at max heat, and creates a LOT of smoke, so it lends itself well to the outdoor grill.

Really simple, tastes just like at a restaurant.
Google chef don prudhommes spice mix to get your ingredients. It’s mostly different kinds of salt and pepper.
Cover your chicken breasts (whole or cut into strips) with melted butter. Dab the spice mix on them. When your grill is white hot, put the chicken on. Flip once.
Cook till no longer pink.
Crispy, spicy on the outside, juicy inside.
Great on sandwiches, as an entree, or on Caesar salad.


----------



## Sneaky

Diablo said:


> My steaks always turn out best on a white hot cast iron skillet. F-the bbq.


Pan seared for me too. I use carbon steel instead of cast iron though.














Cooked some pork belly on the weekend on the Kamado:


----------



## bolero

after pan frying steaks all winter, it's nice to be able to use the BBQ again











rack of lamb:



















rainbow trout:


----------



## Guitar101

My new Napoleon propane barbecue has an add on that allows you to use both charcoal and propane at the same time. You can also add wood chips in that little triangular thingy. It also has the side burner and with all the great posts about pan frying, I may have to try using the cast iron pan that I bought years ago but never used.


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> My new Napoleon propane barbecue has an add on that allows you to use both charcoal and propane at the same time. You can also add wood chips in that little triangular thingy. It also has the side burner and with all the great posts about pan frying, I may have to try using the cast iron pan that I bought years ago but never used.
> 
> View attachment 215865



That's stunning. Charcoal changes everything. It really does.

I think the reason I like it (other than it tasting better) is that I remember going to provincial parks with the family for picnics and swimming. We'd crack open our shitty corned beef canned-meat sandwiches and all the I-talians would bust out steaks on small charcoal grills.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Pan seared for me too. I use carbon steel instead of cast iron though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked some pork belly on the weekend on the Kamado:


can you share the pork belly recipe/technique/instructional? I thought about doing a brisket this weekend but I'm backing out so thick bacon or some sort of pork would be cool


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> One of my specialties is blackened chicken....
> It’s best on a cast iron pan (I know, I know )....but it’s done at max heat, and creates a LOT of smoke, so it lends itself well to the outdoor grill.
> 
> Really simple, tastes just like at a restaurant.
> Google chef don prudhommes spice mix to get your ingredients. It’s mostly different kinds of salt and pepper.
> Cover your chicken breasts (whole or cut into strips) with melted butter. Dab the spice mix on them. When your grill is white hot, put the chicken on. Flip once.
> Cook till no longer pink.
> Crispy, spicy on the outside, juicy inside.
> Great on sandwiches, as an entree, or on Caesar salad.


I love blackened chicken, cajun especially, and I'm not against pan searing. It doesn't matter the meat, I just feel more comfortable on a grill. That being said I do pan sear stuff in the winter time, mostly pork and chicken, for a steak I will do it myself on the grill or hit up a restaurant if the weather isn't favourable.

Has anyone grilled/seared tuna?


----------



## johnnyshaka

No, not tuna but I do salmon often enough. Cedar plank and blackened in a cast iron pan on grill are my preference.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

I looked up famous Chef McGillicuddy's famous blackened chicken rub and whipped up a batch. I prepped one for the kids with just lemon pepper and one with the blackened rub. These chicken breasts are bone-in and large because something went wrong with the grocery delivery this week but they turned out nice although took longer. I seared them in cast iron with some ghee on the gas grill and then cooked indirectly until the temp hit 165. Thanks for the idea @Diablo


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> I love blackened chicken, cajun especially, and I'm not against pan searing. It doesn't matter the meat, I just feel more comfortable on a grill. That being said I do pan sear stuff in the winter time, mostly pork and chicken, for a steak I will do it myself on the grill or hit up a restaurant if the weather isn't favourable.
> 
> Has anyone grilled/seared tuna?


This is pretty much the only way I grill fish (whole). Reminds me of my mom's way of doing it. Make a paste out of freshly ground cumin and garlic and stuff into the fish. throw sliced lemon inside.

I once grilled halibut and let fresh butter melt all over it - that was fantastic.


----------



## bolero

I also have made Jerk Chicken, BBQ style

turns out really good!!

this guy makes fantastic Jerk sauce ( along with many other sauces/jams etc )

"joy of harvest" 416 281 0037

the jerk sauce is HOT so you only need a teaspoon full, stirred into a generous amount of oilive oil, which I then coat & soak the meat in. I have also done jerk trout like this....amazing

he doesn't have a store front, but travels to various markets etc. based in scarborough

this is all I could find online

Joy of Harvest - Scarborough - Toronto, ON

I believe he is in Vaughn on thursdays though, at a regular market


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> can you share the pork belly recipe/technique/instructional? I thought about doing a brisket this weekend but I'm backing out so thick bacon or some sort of pork would be cool


Pork belly is hard to say an exact recipe, because the size of the cut and fattiness is a big factor. The ones in the picture are pretty small pieces (less than 1kg each) which are harder to cook to perfection. Better to get a whole piece and cut off the rind and do a long cook. I try to pick more on the lean side, but the fat is where the flavour and tenderness resides, so you have to make sure you got some of that.. These were seasoned with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, cooked over charcoal and cherry wood at 225 degrees to an internal temp of 205. Took about 5 hours. The thin end was too dry and crispy, but the thick part was melt in your mouth delish. Better than bacon!

I've done a couple good briskets, but have had some failures too. Still working on that.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Pork belly is hard to say an exact recipe, because the size of the cut and fattiness is a big factor. The ones in the picture are pretty small pieces (less than 1kg each) which are harder to cook to perfection. Better to get a whole piece and cut off the rind and do a long cook. I try to pick more on the lean side, but the fat is where the flavour and tenderness resides, so you have to make sure you got some of that.. These were seasoned with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, cooked over charcoal and cherry wood at 225 degrees to an internal temp of 205. Took about 5 hours. The thin end was too dry and crispy, but the thick part was melt in your mouth delish. Better than bacon!
> 
> I've done a couple good briskets, but have had some failures too. Still working on that.


Excellent, thanks. I’m pretty much willing to try anything at this point, because the KJ seems to make it easier, but overnight cooks still appear challenging. I’ll look at some pork belly vids and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> overnight cooks still appear challenging.


That's why they make beer.


----------



## vadsy

yesterday was a good exercise in low temp smoking. did the pork belly to 162 on the KJ with a basic sugary spice rub and after a quick rest put it in a pan to sear with a homemade honey mustard sauce. very enjoyable and I'll do it again, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## boyscout

Sneaky said:


> Pan seared for me too. I use carbon steel instead of cast iron though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked some pork belly on the weekend on the Kamado:


I guess you were unable to invite us because the GC site was down, right?!


----------



## boyscout

This "green chicken" (as they've called it since they were kids) is the annual birthday dinner request from both our 20-somethings. Always gets happy murmurs from them and guests. The recipe below makes a lot of it (enough for about 15 people); might want to cut it back.

Place into food processor (or blender if that's all you got):

6 tbsp olive oil
4 tbsp sherry vinegar (key ingredient, don't substitute!)
4 large garlic cloves
1 jalapeno pepper no stem (two if you like very spicy)
2 cups packed cilantro leaves (strip and use leaves only or at least cut off most of stems)
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp salt

Process into a slurry.

Slice 6 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts into long strips, 3-4 strips per breast.

Pour a little slurry into bottom of a casserole disk, spread it around, lay chicken strips in the dish. Pour a little more slurry on top of chicken, spread it around, add another layer of chicken. Etc. until full, pour all remaining slurry over top, seal with plastic wrap. Refrigerate for four hours or longer.

High heat on the BBQ, cook the strips quickly. DON'T OVERCOOK or they'll be like sticks of wood; cook until just barely firm.


----------



## Budda

Update: i still havent gotten propane


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> Update: i still haven't gotten propane


Don't leave it too late...


----------



## brucew

Just posting in case someone's starting out. 

Basic marinade needs an Oil, an Acid and a Flavor.
For cheap cuts of steak, thaw the day before, poke with fork all over, I'd suggest sprinkle with garlic powder and pepper, rub with cheap white wine and olive oil.
Wrap in cling wrap or put in plastic bag, back in fridge overnight. Don't salt a steak until just before cooking, salt draws out moisture. If you use something like orange juice or soy sauce as your acid component, rinse of the marinade prior to cooking and pat dry.

On a budget also look for cheap boneless roasts, cut them into steaks to save some bucks.
No reason for a tough steak, if prime ribs not in the budget, look to the cheaper cuts and marinade them.

To bbq: Full 1" thick steak 5 min. one side 4 or the other will net you medium rare.
For the 1/2" ones all the grocery stores seem to sell now, 3 minutes/side Max.

You can get creative with marinades but I find basic is best. Moosemeat loves basil, elk parsley, bear just pepper, deer garlic and ginger. Beef I just use the above.

Vadsy, good looking chicken rubs. Try adding some dry mustard to your chicken rub sometime. I have a great rib rub for the smoker, tried it on chicken....not great. Someone suggested dry mustard, I slightly modified my rib rub and with the addition of dry mustard it's great. Who'da' thunk it?

My smoker rib rub recipe, works great on pork and game ribs, not so much on chicken:

1/2+ cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
1 tbsp cracked black pepper
1 tbsp kosher salt
1 tbsp chili powder
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tsp cayene
This rub while not real spicy, is quite peppery, alter as you see fit, but don't let it scare you, it's not that spicy, but has pepper bite.

I smoke with oak for 2 to 2.5 hrs at 160-200, then 300 for one hr to finish(get meat up to temp). With about 1/2 hr left thin some honey with hot water and brush on.


----------



## Dorian2

I can't believe how I've neglected to look for a thread like this. Today for Dad's day (Happy Fathers Day to all Dads) I'm rolling with the apple wood smoked Beef Tenderloin and Chicken breasts. I BBQ anytime of the year here in Edmonton, even at - 20 C at times. Some of the recipe's and cooking methods have been duly noted by me BTW. I use a gas grill (Blue Ember) with a built in cast iron smoker. It might have been mentioned to some new BBQers, but a rotisserie is a needed commodity in my BBQ. WHole Chicken, Roast, Ham, Homemade Donair Meat, and Turkey have all been Q'd and smoked with fantastic results. Just give yourself enough Head Room (AKA: time) to slow cook some of these.

@Budda , once you get your porpane tank filled, consider the Q as you consider your guitar. Practice and experience will take the Tone of your food to a different level at some point.

And yes, I relate everything to guitar for some strange reason.

Happy BBQing.


----------



## Adcandour

Dorian2 said:


> I can't believe how I've neglected to look for a thread like this. Today for Dad's day (Happy Fathers Day to all Dads) I'm rolling with the apple wood smoked Beef Tenderloin and Chicken breasts. I BBQ anytime of the year here in Edmonton, even at - 20 C at times. Some of the recipe's and cooking methods have been duly noted by me BTW. I use a gas grill (Blue Ember) with a built in cast iron smoker. It might have been mentioned to some new BBQers, but a rotisserie is a needed commodity in my BBQ. WHole Chicken, Roast, Ham, Homemade Donair Meat, and Turkey have all been Q'd and smoked with fantastic results. Just give yourself enough Head Room (AKA: time) to slow cook some of these.
> 
> @Budda , once you get your porpane tank filled, consider the Q as you consider your guitar. Practice and experience will take the Tone of your food to a different level at some point.
> 
> And yes, I relate everything to guitar for some strange reason.
> 
> Happy BBQing.


What's in a donair? Do you buy it pre-made and then rotisserie it?


----------



## Dorian2

adcandour said:


> What's in a donair? Do you buy it pre-made and then rotisserie it?


I've done both...but for the homemade stuff I can't remember exactly. It's ground beef, but you need to either get it very finely ground...which a number of big store meat guys won't do, or use a good food processor to do it.

Here's a quick link to the East Coast (Halifax) donairs. If you use a processor, do it in small amounts. It gets messy and hard to clean. When I didn't have a food processor strong enough, I used the "roll it into a ball and slam the fuck out of it for a while" method. You have to get it so it's almost paste like. It works but it's a bit more labour intensive. Here's a link to the recipe I believe I used...the Halifax version (apparently).

The Original Donair From the East Coast of Canada Recipe


----------



## Sneaky

adcandour said:


> What's in a donair?


That, my friend, is a question not to be asked.


----------



## Adcandour

The Jens Ritter Guitar of the meat world - Prime USA Beef Tenderloin chunks with some grilled peppers and onions.


----------



## Dorian2

Just had some Tenderloin and forgot to take a pic. Damn it's good here in Alberta. We're spoiled.


----------



## BSTheTech

My families BBQ Salmon recipe.

A mix of First Nations, and Japanese styles. I haven’t cooked it in years, so going from a fading memory here.

1) Start with a side of good Salmon, preferably Sockeye or Spring. Coho as a third choice. Please no Atlantic farmed crap or Humpie.

2) We used to always use foil as a pan (the skin will stick to it and stay behind) but I last used cedar plank with good results. Lay down either, salmon on top skin side down. Juices will flow, have some foil around the edges to keep the flames and mess down.

3) Rub brown sugar into the red meat and leave a coating about 1/4” thick.

4) Liberally dose the brown sugar with Teryaki straight of of the bottle.

5) Cover with rounds of onion and lemon, sprinkle with lemon. Close the lid and cook on medium until the meat just becomes opaque. I think the temp you’re shooting for is around 125F. Salmon cooks FAST!

6) Take off the grill when done. Eat warm or even cold with a big salad. (Watch for pin bones).

West Coast brilliance,


----------



## BSTheTech

Dorian2 said:


> Just had some Tenderloin and forgot to take a pic. Damn it's good here in Alberta. We're spoiled.


One of the best steaks I’ve ever had was a greasy spoon in Leduc. Went on a cabbies recommendation. BC supermarket meat is largely tough and tasteless. Started going to a local butcher. Way better meat for the same price. A PITA but worth it.


----------



## Ship of fools

Wow I go to Costco its Alberta beef and the price is way lower then any supermarket here in BC and short of ordering from a local butcher ( not to many of those around anymore ) its the only place that has a rib eye steak at least a 1 inch thick I myself prefer 1 1/2 in get them BTU's at over 60,000 and then slap that baby on and let it sizzle and no flare ups are allowed pure unadulterated heat for a wonderful medium rare steak ( boneless unless I am at the Keg then its bone in ) wish I could eat salmon but alas seems I never can keep it down shit looking at some of these recipes I am freakin hungry


----------



## vadsy

Costco is a great place for meats, especially beef. I like going to a butcher but you can't beat the price, quantity and I would say quality at Costco. They don't seem to have a steak under 1-1/2" in thickness and a wide assortment of cuts. I've been shopping with them since I was 18 and landed my first real job where the boss liked to give away memberships and Costco gift cards. My last two attempts at beef on the grill were some of my favourite of the last couple of years, ....that I made at least.


----------



## BSTheTech

Costco meat is def better than supermarket stuff. I’ve been told it’s all largely the same stuff. Just the aging is different. The meat at the supermarket is generally only aged 5-7 days, unlike the 20+ days of the butcher and steak houses. Bought some grass fed local steaks direct from the farmer at the local weekend market last year. Expensive and also tasteless.


----------



## Adcandour

One thing I've noticed is the Costco in the states (at least Ohio) seems to get much better stuff than we do. Their Jumbo King Crab legs are double the size of ours. I'd bet the meat is better too. It bugs me.

Still, some of the nicest beef I've had was potato-fed cow (Kloster's Butcher for you local guys).


----------



## Moosehead

So I didn't red through the whole thread but I'm guessing those who think bbq isn't all that are using gas grills. 
Propane is over twice the heat output of nat. gas so it will heat up super fast and cook the shit out of your food just as fast. 
Nat gas isn't as bad and i've had satisfactory results in the past with one but that all changed last summer...

Picked up a pit boss egg style grill at Costco last year and have been making the neighbours jealous ever since. Had a bit of a learning curve at first; you will need a charcoal chimney and imo should come with the damn thing when you buy it. 

Ribs (with a good rub) at 250-275 for 2-3 hours and finish basting with some of your favourite sauce. I like the smoking stampede sauces (beer and chipotle or tequila habanero for some extra kick), PC makes them I think. 



Diablo said:


> BBQ is fun and makes the neighbourhood smell nice, but IMO the results are so over rated.
> What I like to use mine for, is smoking with wood chips...ribs for example.
> Other than that, it’s a terribly clumsy way to cook, with poor temperature control, flare ups etc. Dried out chicken, rubbery steaks, all par for the course, but no one wants to offend the host.


v

Those all sound like gas grill problems. Pan fried steak I will admit is pretty good but charcoal adds the flavour. v
Steaks for me is best with a bit of Worcestershire and steak spice (keg is good) whether grilled or pan fried. A knob of butter for certain cuts is a nice touch. If you see a whole tenderloin on sale buy it and slice your own steaks. I did this winter and vac sealed a bunch, I grilled some this weekend and no one knew they were frozen for the last 3 months. 

I usually throw on the bone in chicken breasts when I'm done cooking burgers as the bbq keeps going. about 40 mins at 275 and those are the tenderest chicken titties you ev
er put in your mouth. Use some of that southern rib rub before cooking and with 10 mins left baste with a sweeter chicken sauce (Diana's) for true bbq chicken.

Another favorite for bonless skinless is a souvlaki type marinade; oregano, garlic, olive oil and lemon juice. cubed and skewered with some skewered veggies as a side. don't put chicken and veg on the same skewer!

Best F'n burgers ever; ground beef with Worcestershire, packet of onion soup mix, some steak spice and some smoking stampede bbq sauce. mix well and form into patties. I use a gladware or margarine container to form them. Don't dry them out by cooking too long. they're like little meatloafs.


----------



## Dorian2

Bought too much steak on Father's Day. Time for seconds.

On The Workbench:

Left: Pro Series: Medium rare sirloin with high gloss finish. It has more of a BOLD tonality with the same underlying texture and resonance as the one on right.
Right: Student Edition: Medium rare sirloin with Matte finish. It has a little more smokey and natural flavour at its tonal center.


----------



## AlBDarned

Moosehead said:


> If you see a whole tenderloin on sale buy it and slice your own steaks. I did this winter and vac sealed a bunch, I grilled some this weekend and no one knew they were frozen for the last 3 months.


This^^^^

I don't know about Costco etc, but when you get the tenderloin at one of Loblaws' frequent 1/2 price sales, you really need to take some time to clean off all the silverskin etc. when prepping it up. Then fold it over & make a nice even log with lots of butcher's twine. You can cut it in to filets, or ... cut it in 1/2 or in thirds (or use the whole damn thing) and cook it on the grill as a roast. A bit of veg oil all over (higher burning point than olive oil), then a rub of steak spice, garlic whatever. Quick sear on all sides, then turn off the burner under it & cook it indirectly (or at most with low low heat if necessary) until it reads rareish with a meat thermometer, probably around 45 minutes or even more if it's bigger. Let it sit for 15 minutes under foil before cutting & serving. Try a Stilton Brandy sauce with it. Wowza.

And as Moosehead pointed out, for some reason you can freeze what you don't use, and it comes out just as good as if had never been frozen. Totally don't understand that one compared to other steaks, but best not to argue. If you've cut it in half or whatever, you can prep both halves before freezing so the one you're freezing is ready to go right from the thaw.

EDIT: forgot to point out the oil before the rub - gives a better sear.


----------



## BSTheTech

AlBDarned said:


> This^^^^
> 
> I don't know about Costco etc, but when you get the tenderloin at one of Loblaws' frequent 1/2 price sales, you really need to take some time to clean off all the silverskin etc. when prepping it up. Then fold it over & make a nice even log with lots of butcher's twine. You can cut it in to filets, or ... cut it in 1/2 or in thirds (or use the whole damn thing) and cook it on the grill as a roast. Rub of steak spice, garlic whatever. Quick sear on all sides, the turn off the burner under it & cook it indirectly (or at most with low low heat if necessary) until it reads rareish with a meat thermometer, probably around 45 minutes or even more if it's bigger. Let it sit for 15 minutes under foil before cutting & serving. Try a Stilton Brandy sauce with it. Wowza.
> 
> And as Moosehead pointed out, for some reason you can freeze what you don't use, and it comes out just as good as if had never been frozen. Totally don't understand that one compared to other steaks, but best not to argue. If you've cut it in half or whatever, you can prep both halves before freezing so the one you're freezing is ready to go right from the thaw.


Never thought of looking for beef tenderloin. I see pork tenderloin for cheap at Costco all the time. Your post made my mouth water. I’m going to try it and wrap tenderloin pucks in bacon and serve with either blue cheese or cowboy butter.


----------



## High/Deaf

Nothing wrong with pan frying a steak. The results can be spectacular. Sometimes more consistent than barbequing, at least until you get used to the bar-b-q. I install a new bar-b-q and natural gas last year and I'm still working on finding the hottest spots to do steak right. Low and slow for chicken or ribs is easy though.




Diablo said:


> Google chef *don prudhommes* spice mix to get your ingredients.


I thought he was more known for his snake recipes?


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> Nothing wrong with pan frying a steak. The results can be spectacular. Sometimes more consistent than barbequing, at least until you get used to the bar-b-q. I install a new bar-b-q and natural gas last year and I'm still working on finding the hottest spots to do steak right. Low and slow for chicken or ribs is easy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was more known for his snake recipes?


lol...ok, im lousy with names....Don, Paul...all the same to me!
Im sure Don makes a great tire-blackened chicken


----------



## boyscout

Moosehead said:


> <snip>I usually throw on the *bone in chicken breasts* when I'm done cooking burgers as the bbq keeps going. <snip>


There's a secret I learned very late in life. Bone-in chicken breasts cooked on the bone are usually WAY more flavorful than boneless-skinless.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Moosehead said:


> Best F'n burgers ever; ground beef with Worcestershire, packet of onion soup mix, some steak spice and some smoking stampede bbq sauce. mix well and form into patties. I use a gladware or margarine container to form them. Don't dry them out by cooking too long. they're like little meatloafs.


Something to try in your next burgers...mix in a little sausage with your ground beef. If you like it a little spicy, add some hot Italian sausage to the mix. These days I tend to go 1/3 ground Italian sausage, usually the spicier the better because the kiddies don't care for burgers so they're just for my wife and I, and 2/3 ground beef mixed with the usual stuff...an egg to bind, bread crumbs, whatever seasoning we have on hand, Worcestershire and hot sauce. While grilling you will need to be a little more attentive to flare ups but I usually grill them at a lower temp for a little longer and the flare ups aren't an issue. I also make the patties thinner than I might with all ground beef just because there would probably be a lot more flare ups while trying to get them cooked through...so instead one bigger burger you can go two thinner patties...with cheese in the middle AND on top!!!!


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Something to try in your next burgers...mix in a little sausage with your ground beef. If you like it a little spicy, add some hot Italian sausage to the mix. These days I tend to go 1/3 ground Italian sausage, usually the spicier the better because the kiddies don't care for burgers so they're just for my wife and I, and 2/3 ground beef mixed with the usual stuff...an egg to bind, bread crumbs, whatever seasoning we have on hand, Worcestershire and hot sauce. While grilling you will need to be a little more attentive to flare ups but I usually grill them at a lower temp for a little longer and the flare ups aren't an issue. I also make the patties thinner than I might with all ground beef just because there would probably be a lot more flare ups while trying to get them cooked through...so instead one bigger burger you can go two thinner patties...with cheese in the middle AND on top!!!!


I’ve done this and it’s great


----------



## Dorian2

I'll have to try the Italian sausage trick too. My preferred burger is ground chuck though. No binding required. I also find mixing ground pork into these guys makes it pretty damn good as well.


----------



## JBFairthorne

As an alternative to adding ground sausage to ground beef for burgers...I frequently add finely chopped bacon. The high fat content really helps balance out lean ground beef. I generally add around 1/4 lb of bacon to 1lb of lean ground beef.


----------



## Adcandour

I forgot to snap a photo of one of last week's bbqs.

It's _kinda_ like a burger....

I'm sure most of you have gone into a shawarma place and ordered kafta. I got the idea To make a burger from that. The difference is that instead of using kafta spices, I used _kibbeh_ spices.

Kibbeh 'nayeh' (nayeh meaning raw) is a meat dish made from fresh beef that is ground, mixed with spices and cracked wheat (the stuff in tabouli) and then eaten raw. You can imagine how good the spices must be to allow you to eat a pound of raw ground beef. You have to grind the meat yourself, so you know you ain't gonna die...

Anyway, mix the spices with the meat (you can get the spices at an arabic grocer), add grated onion, and lots of freshly chopped mint and form it into a patty or dog. Grill it up - *as with all arabic bbq*, you need to light the grill with a wick and roll the bbq into a crowd. If you survive, shamefully wrap meat in pita and a homemade tzatziki type dressing

Guys who like to puff their chests over how raw they like their steaks should have a go at kibbeh nayeh. I'd be looking at @Electraglide, but I think he either fell of the face of our flat earth, or some woman finally caught up to him.


----------



## boyscout

JBFairthorne said:


> As an alternative to adding ground sausage to ground beef for burgers...I frequently add finely chopped bacon. The high fat content really helps balance out lean ground beef. I generally add around 1/4 lb of bacon to 1lb of lean ground beef.


Fat = flavor for sure. However an alternative to adding fat to ground beef is to buy it with fat already in it.

We learned on the internet where everything is true how to make burgers that are like Five Guys burgers. They do taste a lot like them, and really simple.

Buy MEDIUM ground beef (or chuck if you can get it). Mix with a little salt and pepper. Make large THIN patties. Put them on VERY high heat to get a nearly-crispy sear on each side without cooking for too long; if they're not too thick they'll be cooked well enough all the way through.

Best done on a griddle with a grill press (or pan) holding them down against the griddle. With attentive cooking they can be done directly on the BBQ grates; this is a time when flaring is a good thing.


----------



## boyscout

adcandour said:


> I forgot to snap a photo of one of last week's bbqs. It's _kinda_ like a burger....
> <snip>
> View attachment 217272


My wife is man enough to eat that raw but not me.

In fact, after decades of ordering or cooking my steaks rare I'm cooking them medium now; they have more flavor. I don't order medium in restaurants though; they often over-do them.


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> I forgot to snap a photo of one of last week's bbqs.
> 
> It's _kinda_ like a burger....
> 
> I'm sure most of you have gone into a shawarma place and ordered kafta. I got the idea To make a burger from that. The difference is that instead of using kafta spices, I used _kibbeh_ spices.
> 
> Kibbeh 'nayeh' (nayeh meaning raw) is a meat dish made from fresh beef that is ground, mixed with spices and cracked wheat (the stuff in tabouli) and then eaten raw. You can imagine how good the spices must be to allow you to eat a pound of raw ground beef. You have to grind the meat yourself, so you know you ain't gonna die...
> 
> Anyway, mix the spices with the meat (you can get the spices at an arabic grocer), add grated onion, and lots of freshly chopped mint and form it into a patty or dog. Grill it up - *as with all arabic bbq*, you need to light the grill with a wick and roll the bbq into a crowd. If you survive, shamefully wrap meat in pita and a homemade tzatziki type dressing
> 
> Guys who like to puff their chests over how raw they like their steaks should have a go at kibbeh nayeh. I'd be looking at @Electraglide, but I think he either fell of the face of our flat earth, or some woman finally caught up to him.
> 
> View attachment 217272


This sounds similar to steak tartare. Difference is probably in the spices (since temp and cooking times won't vary much LOL ).

It is important to stress that you don't do this with store bought ground beef. Unlike pork or fowl (and somewhat similar to seafood), beef can be eaten raw but it can also have bacterial growth on its outside surface. Thus, a steak can be cook rare/med rare since the bacteria on the outside is being sterilized by heat while the untainted meat in the middle can be raw and OK to eat. If that steak is fresh and ground and eaten fairly quickly, there is no bacteria to spread throughout. If there is a bit of bacteria on the outer surface and you grind it, the bacteria is now spread throughout the meat and that's why you want to cook a hamburger all the way through, lest we get all Jack-in-the-box on our friends.


----------



## Moosehead

While I love sushi and have had beef carpaccio (carpaccio's in NF) I'd be willing to try a bite or two of kafta carpaccio/tartar but I think a whole patty would make me sick.
I would be careful of quality when consuming raw beef. I know the grocer/meat shoppe in town that gets the best and if i was preparing a tartar or carpaccio id go for the best available and organic if possible.

I've eaten many a rare steak but I know when its too rare; two bites and im done. I've pushed many limits on raw stuff and food spoilage (ever try a red eye cocktail, yes from the movie) but I know after a bite or two whether I'll stomach the rest. I know with properly prepared sushi they freeze the fish to rid it of any worms/parasites. Don't know about beef prep though.



AlBDarned said:


> This^^^^
> 
> And as Moosehead pointed out, for some reason you can freeze what you don't use, and it comes out just as good as if had never been frozen. Totally don't understand that one compared to other steaks, but best not to argue. If you've cut it in half or whatever, you can prep both halves before freezing so the one you're freezing is ready to go right from the thaw.


I vac sealed mine. makes a big difference if you;re keeping it in the freezer for any extended period of time. 
Restaurants do this (ones i worked in did) for almost all their steaks. Cant comment on higher end steakhouses though. 
Burgers in a galdware container do get freezer burnt if in there for too long. 

Never done a tenderloin roast but if I did and had some leftover I'd probably cut it into steaks lol.


----------



## Adcandour

High/Deaf said:


> This sounds similar to steak tartare. Difference is probably in the spices (since temp and cooking times won't vary much LOL ).
> 
> It is important to stress that you don't do this with store bought ground beef. Unlike pork or fowl (and somewhat similar to seafood), beef can be eaten raw but it can also have bacterial growth on its outside surface. Thus, a steak can be cook rare/med rare since the bacteria on the outside is being sterilized by heat while the untainted meat in the middle can be raw and OK to eat. If that steak is fresh and ground and eaten fairly quickly, there is no bacteria to spread throughout. If there is a bit of bacteria on the outer surface and you grind it, the bacteria is now spread throughout the meat and that's why you want to cook a hamburger all the way through, lest we get all Jack-in-the-box on our friends.


Yes, definitely similar. The major difference would probably be the cracked wheat. It changes the texture and prevents you from getting grossed out. The more you add, the less raw the texture feels.

Steak tartare is gross to me, because I've only had it semi-chunky. And what's with the raw egg? One hurdle at a time, please.


----------



## Adcandour

boyscout said:


> My wife is man enough to eat that raw but not me.
> 
> In fact, after decades of ordering or cooking my steaks rare I'm cooking them medium now; they have more flavor. I don't order medium in restaurants though; they often over-do them.


Ah, I'm sure you can handle it. You can just add more cracked wheat and spices to make it brown and firm...


----------



## BSTheTech

Saw Costco had beef tenderloin today. Averaged around $100 a slab. I balked at first but next to it they had a pack of four tenderloin steaks for $44. The pack of steaks made up maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the whole tenderloin piece.


----------



## Dorian2

Today's is Andreana's Hot Italian Sausage. Local outfit. Throw em into a Panninni with mustard or Vege sauce and your good to go.


----------



## vadsy

we scrapped plans to go away for the Canada Day weekend when the weather forecast got progressively worse for Canmore and got off decently lucky staying here. thanks for that ominous clouds, good times.

previously this thread reminded of buying strip loin in bulk and cutting my own steaks so I decided to follow through these fine days of Canadian holidays. armed with only my wallet and several Miller High Lifes that my father-in-law loaded my beer fridge with, dontcha know its the champagne of beers, I ventured into the largely docile but fierce looking crowd of Costco shoppers, ...the rest will be history.

I cut 12lbs of meat into 12.385 steaks and invited people over. wife made salads and potatoes, I made a BBQ sauce from fresh British Columbian, California raised cherries, ...good times.

had enough leftover provisions for breakfast this morning, side note; bacon pictured was smoked earlier and tasted delicious


----------



## Adcandour

Since I was away for the weekend, I couldn't bbq jack shit. BUT, I did have the absolute best grilled octopus I've ever had. 

I'm not sure I have the know-how to get the texture just right. There has to be a trick, because it was perfect. I'm not sure what the chef was thinking when he dropped a parsley plant on my salad though. Grab a knife, dicknose.


----------



## Sneaky

Here is a method I use for steak sometimes since I am usually just cooking for two. Instead of using a whole big batch of coals for a 10 minute cook, I just put a few chunks of Quebracho charcoal in the chimney and cook the meat right there. It's a nice 750-800F or so and takes about 3-4 minutes per side. Almost zero waste.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Here is a method I use for steak sometimes since I am usually just cooking for two. Instead of using a whole big batch of coals for a 10 minute cook, I just put a few chunks of Quebracho charcoal in the chimney and cook the meat right there. It's a nice 750-800F or so and takes about 3-4 minutes per side. Almost zero waste.


awesome!

just yesterday I watched a show where they employed this method and I thought that it would be great for a quick one off steak without having to fire up the Kamado. I still have one off these sitting around with a bag of unused Kingford from the Weber days, I'll definitely have to give this a try next time the wife and kids are out and I decide to grill


----------



## Bubb

Late to this thread,just did some simple burgers for today's supper and some chicken for tomorrow









I'm down to the crumbs of my charcoal,have to restock before the next session.


----------



## cboutilier

At first the thread title had me expecting scantily clad women barbequing. I'm not sure if I'm dissapointed or not.


----------



## Dorian2

I've noticed a number of you guys use the coal Q's. I can't remember the last time I used one, but I really feel I'm missing something. I have a gas Q, now I've got GAS for a Coal Q. Fuckers.


----------



## Judas68fr

You should surrender to the GAS! 

I'm a charcoal guy and will always be. When I was a kid, my father would use actual wood for barbecue. So barbecue would mean chopping some lumber first, starting the fire, and wait for it to be ready for cooking. It was a long and slow process, but always found that very enjoyable. I've used gas BBQs many times, but they just don't cook the same way. It's nice because they're ready real quick, but who cares, it's a barbecue! Plus, I don't find it very safe to keep a tank of potentially explosive gas out in the backyard...

And there's something tasty about charcoal/wood cooking. Make sure you're using hardwood charcoal though, and not the weird lumps you can find for cheap! 

PS: ok now I need a BBQ tonight!


----------



## Adcandour

Judas68fr said:


> You should surrender to the GAS!
> 
> I'm a charcoal guy and will always be. When I was a kid, my father would use actual wood for barbecue. So barbecue would mean chopping some lumber first, starting the fire, and wait for it to be ready for cooking. It was a long and slow process, but always found that very enjoyable. I've used gas BBQs many times, but they just don't cook the same way. It's nice because they're ready real quick, but who cares, it's a barbecue! Plus, I don't find it very safe to keep a tank of potentially explosive gas out in the backyard...
> 
> And there's something tasty about charcoal/wood cooking. Make sure you're using hardwood charcoal though, and not the weird lumps you can find for cheap!
> 
> PS: ok now I need a BBQ tonight!


I still throw chunks of dry wood in the coals. Love it. The smell of wood smoking is the best...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubb

Judas68fr said:


> You should surrender to the GAS!
> 
> I'm a charcoal guy and will always be. When I was a kid, my father would use actual wood for barbecue. So barbecue would mean chopping some lumber first, starting the fire, and wait for it to be ready for cooking. It was a long and slow process, but always found that very enjoyable. I've used gas BBQs many times, but they just don't cook the same way. It's nice because they're ready real quick, but who cares, it's a barbecue! Plus, I don't find it very safe to keep a tank of potentially explosive gas out in the backyard...
> 
> And there's something tasty about charcoal/wood cooking. Make sure you're using hardwood charcoal though, and not the weird lumps you can find for cheap!
> 
> PS: ok now I need a BBQ tonight!


I have ,and use, both charcoal and gas grills.
Yes to the hardwood lump charcoal,not recommended to use brickette in the Keg.
Thy both serve a purpose and there is overlap,but the side burner on the gas grill provides an option that my Keg doesn't
Since we mainly cook for two,the gas grill is handy for a quick couple of sausages or burgers. ,hotdogs etc.
The Keg imparts the charcoal flavour and hold a more even consistent heat for longer cooks without needing a lot of attention.
You can get smoke chip boxes for the gas grill ,so they both do the smoke option if needed.


----------



## jb welder

Any of you guys make your own hardwood charcoal?


----------



## Bubb

jb welder said:


> Any of you guys make your own hardwood charcoal?


Not me,If I'm burning hardwood it's in the winter in my wood stove.
I may start saving some chunks to use for smoking in the future.


----------



## Adcandour

jb welder said:


> Any of you guys make your own hardwood charcoal?


No, that sounds cool though. I actually prefer the hardwood that has been compacted into briquettes. Since we have a place called BBQ world nearby, I have access to a good amount of options . As long as they're not tainted with additives, I'm all about briquettes for ease of use. 

The place is massive:


----------



## Judas68fr

Oh boy! That place looks awesome!!


----------



## Bubb

adcandour said:


> No, that sounds cool though. I actually prefer the hardwood that has been compacted into briquettes. Since we have a place called BBQ world nearby, I have access to a good amount of options . As long as they're not tainted with additives, I'm all about briquettes for ease of use.
> 
> The place is massive:
> 
> View attachment 218670
> 
> 
> View attachment 218666
> 
> 
> View attachment 218668





Judas68fr said:


> Oh boy! That place looks awesome!!


There's one of them about 40 minutes away from me in Kanata too,haven't been yet,but soon .


----------



## vadsy

got both the grills working today

hickory smoked ribs
southern style beans with bacon 
corn on the cob


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> got both the grills working today
> 
> hickory smoked ribs
> southern style beans with bacon
> corn on the cob


Fucking show off.


----------



## Dorian2

lol


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> Fucking show off.


sorry, I will admit I had some intention to do so


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> sorry, I will admit I had some intention to do so


Joking aside, that BBQ looks just fantastic. My daughter's new Boyfriend is coming over for the first time, so we're doing Tenderloin on the Gas grill. It has the built in cast iron wood smoker inside. Probably hickory smoked tonight.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> got both the grills working today
> 
> hickory smoked ribs
> southern style beans with bacon
> corn on the cob


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> got both the grills working today
> 
> hickory smoked ribs
> southern style beans with bacon
> corn on the cob


Pffft...that drip tray looks VERY inadequate.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Pffft...that drip tray looks VERY inadequate.


agreed, it does help keeping the mess down but its main purpose is to hold water and add moisture to the cook. thats one thing I liked about the WSM, it had a large water bowl to keep the mess contained, help retain some heat and add moisture. on a smaller cook it does all that but ribs take up a whole lotta space. as for the mess, once this thing gets up to temp on a grill day it takes a few minutes and it burns all that off, the ceramic plates below turn white again, surprised me the first time it happened


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> agreed, it does help keeping the mess down but its main purpose is to hold water and add moisture to the cook. thats one thing I liked about the WSM, it had a large water bowl to keep the mess contained, help retain some heat and add moisture. on a smaller cook it does all that but ribs take up a whole lotta space. as for the mess, once this thing gets up to temp on a grill day it takes a few minutes and it burns all that off, the ceramic plates below turn white again, surprised me the first time it happened


I had never seen/heard of a "Kamado" until you mentioned it a few posts ago and then saw one (the little one) at Home Depot last week...very nice. Then we hit Lowe's shortly after that and they have the bigger one on display...HOLY SHIT! Both are very nice rigs and the ceramic plate is a brilliant addition.

What will they think of next...??


----------



## johnnyshaka

And for those looking for something like @vadsy is using...waltz into your local Costco and look around for one of these:

https://www.costco.ca/Pit-Boss-K24-...Ceramic-Charcoal-Grill.product.100313926.html

They are supposedly on sale for as low as $499 in various parts of the country per this website:

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/pit-boss-k24-kamado-grill-499-97-pellet-grill-399-97-2206601/


----------



## Dorian2

Todays snacks. Ground Chuck, Kaiser buns, Bacon, Monterey Jack, Baby Spinach, and Mushroom Burgers. Both healthy and heart attack inducing at the same time.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Daniel Grenier

adcandour said:


> View attachment 219376


Both delicious looking and very creepy at the same time but I bet you that "baby" was some tasty!


----------



## johnnyshaka

adcandour said:


> View attachment 219376


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> View attachment 219376


Dude, cover that shit up. This is a respectable place.


----------



## Adcandour

High/Deaf said:


> Dude, cover that shit up. This is a respectable place.


Pick a hole, son. We're doing this.


----------



## Dorian2

Just more burgers....nothing fancy.


----------



## Ship of fools

Yummy cheeseburgers time to prep the BBQ and rib eyes tonite if it doesn't get to hot outside and then its cervasa's galore


----------



## Bubb




----------



## jb welder

This is very interesting with regard to smoking/slow cooking bbq:
The secret to successful BBQ pork butt and brisket is science


----------



## vadsy

we need to get this thread up and running again in remembrance of @Adcandour, may Baby Jesus rest his soul. this season got off to a slow start for me but I've done some high temp t-bone steaks, homemade burgers and a massive Hutterite chicken last weekend, not to mention a few rounds with the outdoor pizza oven now that I've perfected a dough recipe I can be happy with. needless to say without pictures in the online community none of this happened so today I'm smoking some ribs with beans and corn,,,., seven hours to go. more pictures to follow


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> we need to get this thread up and running again in remembrance of @Adcandour, may Baby Jesus rest his soul. this season got off to a slow start for me but I've done some high temp t-bone steaks, homemade burgers and a massive Hutterite last weekend, not to mention a few rounds with the outdoor pizza oven now that I've perfected a dough recipe I can be happy with. needless to say without pictures in the online community none of this happened so today I'm smoking some ribs with beans and corn,,,., seven hours to go. more pictures to follow



I got baby jesus on a spit as we speak.


----------



## vadsy

Adcandour said:


> I got baby jesus on a spit as we speak.


he's impervious to fire but my Hutterite (chicken) wasn't


----------



## Lincoln

Is your grill electric @vadsy ? looks like an element down there.


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Is your grill electric @vadsy ? looks like an element down there.


no, the Kamado is a ceramic egg thingy that is hardwood lump charcoal powered, in the true spirit of all things Alberta. it can smoke nice and low, roast at a medium speed and sear at 800+ Fahrenheit. my usual grill is gas that I just disassembled, cleaned and put back together this morning, I'll cook the beans and corn on it


----------



## BSTheTech

I have been looking at the Kamodos to try charcoal cooking. Then saw this on a bbq show. Gets great reviews for 1/3 the price. Simple aluminum case.

PK Grills Charcoal Grill and Smoker | Portable Kitchen


----------



## Wardo

BBQ some chicken just now and workin on a bottle of White Wrecker. Might autocross my ass over the petro can get $100 worth of fuel and a chocolate jesus.


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> no, the Kamado is a ceramic egg thingy that is hardwood lump charcoal powered, in the true spirit of all things Alberta. it can smoke nice and low, roast at a medium speed and sear at 800+ Fahrenheit. my usual grill is gas that I just disassembled, cleaned and put back together this morning, I'll cook the beans and corn on it


Beans and Pizza dough recipes Por Favor!


----------



## Guitar101

Spent the day planting vegetables. Tomatoes, peppers, spinach, onions and butternut squash. Sometimes you have to pre-plan dinner.


----------



## oldjoat

Guitar101 said:


> Sometimes you have to pre-plan dinner


sorry, still too wet to get on the fields out here. (unless you are planting tractors)


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> we need to get this thread up and running again in remembrance of @Adcandour, may Baby Jesus rest his soul. this season got off to a slow start for me but I've done some high temp t-bone steaks, homemade burgers and a massive Hutterite chicken last weekend, not to mention a few rounds with the outdoor pizza oven now that I've perfected a dough recipe I can be happy with. needless to say without pictures in the online community none of this happened so today I'm smoking some ribs with beans and corn,,,., seven hours to go. more pictures to follow


I was outside all day getting the garden tilled and the lawn done and didn't catch a whiff of those beauties...weird considering how windy it is out there.

Come to think of it, I should probably put up a windmill and take advantage of all of this wind!


----------



## cboutilier

No pictures, but I just did up a batch of my neighbor's delicious salsa-impregnated burgers for supper.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> I was outside all day getting the garden tilled and the lawn done and didn't catch a whiff of those beauties...weird considering how windy it is out there.
> 
> Come to think of it, I should probably put up a windmill and take advantage of all of this wind!


I hope the garden turns out great, good luck


----------



## vadsy

update, with pictures (or it didn't happen)


















southern style sweet and tangy beans with bacon, chilli lime and butter with salt and pepper corn









guests brought a s'more trifle, not on the grill but I thought it was nice enough to share


----------



## jb welder

Yow. I don't think I like dessert enough that I would've shared any of those ribs.


----------



## LanceT

No bbq tonight. Just enjoying an IPA and as a rule, I don’t like IPAs but this one from Bridge Brewing in North Van is pretty scrumptious.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> I hope the garden turns out great, good luck


Thanks. I asked the wife to plant ribs, steak and chicken wings....I can't wait!


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Thanks. I asked the wife to plant ribs, steak and chicken wings....I can't wait!


I think you’ll have better luck with carrots and zucchini. I have some tomato plants if you want.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> No bbq tonight. Just enjoying an IPA and as a rule, I don’t like IPAs but this one from Bridge Brewing in North Van is pretty scrumptious.


I will try and track this down. I love IPAs and tonight a guest brought me a favorite, Trash Panda by Parallel 49.


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> I have been looking at the Kamodos to try charcoal cooking. Then saw this on a bbq show. Gets great reviews for 1/3 the price. Simple aluminum case.
> 
> PK Grills Charcoal Grill and Smoker | Portable Kitchen


I've been using the weber performer for years. It uses propane (very little) to get the charcoal going. I'll throw some wood chunks in with the coals too. They have pizza stone conversion kits and I use the smokenator attachment to do the slow and low. The propane helps get things going quickly, so burgers for the family is nobproblem.


----------



## Chitmo

Slow grilled 2.5 inch rib steak, spaghetti squash fritter and maple glazed carrots


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Beautiful day for some grilling out here. But GOT final episode last night, so the g/f and I watched the last two episodes (we were behind a week - not easy with that show!). For simplicity, I stir-fried some chicken and mushrooms with jerk sauce, had a baked potato (fresh chives off the deck) and salad - stuff I could assemble without much supervision. 

It was good - but not nearly as good as either those ribs or that rib steak up above.


----------



## Adcandour

High/Deaf said:


> Beautiful day for some grilling out here. But GOT final episode last night, so the g/f and I watched the last two episodes (we were behind a week - not easy with that show!). For simplicity, I stir-fried some chicken and mushrooms with jerk sauce, had a baked potato (fresh chives off the deck) and salad - stuff I could assemble without much supervision.
> 
> It was good - but not nearly as good as either those ribs or that rib steak up above.


Hey man, did you just Spam the barbecue thread?

Go start a fried chicken thread somewhere else, bud.


----------



## High/Deaf

Adcandour said:


> Hey man, did you just Spam the barbecue thread?
> 
> Go start a fried chicken thread somewhere else, bud.


LOL
Spam, barbecue, fried chicken? That works on a few different levels.


----------



## vadsy

some of this weeks menu items, sadly I did miss pictures of the awesome steaks I made for a rescheduled mothers day meal. mom was very happy and I was pumped they turned out well because we had a full house of people on a packed weekday evening. This week we made breakfast, calzones, burgers and chipotle marinaded pork tenderloin


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> ... we had a full house of people on a packed weekday evening.


There's cars on the driveway so you park it on the yard.

Greatest thing is getting together with family and people that you know.


----------



## oldjoat

what ? no tofu on the BBQ for those vegans?


----------



## vadsy

I decided to do some chicken wings in practice for a weekend gathering and although I've done them before this method turned out to be my best, or at least my favourite.

all the wings got a basic rub I put together, the small batch ended up with a Sriracha, sesame oil, honey and garlic sauce while the larger batch got a apricot preserves glaze to them. started in a hot pan and ended getting crisped up on the grill.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Interesting method there, @vadsy and one I'm definitely going to try. How long in the pan? At what point did you add the sauces/glaze?


----------



## Dorian2

Holy BBQ Porn Batman.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Interesting method there, @vadsy and one I'm definitely going to try. How long in the pan? At what point did you add the sauces/glaze?


the wings were right out of the fridge, so they were cold. normally I let them sit in a rub/marinade and warm up (this shortens cook times) but yesterday was a busy day. 8-10 min a side but into a hot ass pan, then 2-4 min in the sauce and another 1-2 min on the grill, don't let that sugar burn a whole lot. also, give the grill a little cooking oil after pulling the pans off to help the wings not stick

edit- I forgot to mention. I warmed up the pans at medium high, turned down after adding the wings to medium low and then low when the wings went from the pan to the grill.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> the wings were right out of the fridge, so they were cold. normally I let them sit in a rub/marinade and warm up (this shortens cook times) but yesterday was a busy day. 8-10 min a side but into a hot ass pan, then 2-4 min in the sauce and another 1-2 min on the grill, don't let that sugar burn a whole lot. also, give the grill a little cooking oil after pulling the pans off to help the wings not stick


Oh wow, things go that quickly, eh? Nice...definitely beats my usual 45 minutes or so of "low and slow" on the grill. I'm usually a "toss in sauce" after removing them from the grill but I think I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Oh wow, things go that quickly, eh? Nice...definitely beats my usual 45 minutes or so of "low and slow" on the grill. I'm usually a "toss in sauce" after removing them from the grill but I think I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks!


I've done the low and slow as well, this was just something new to try. The cast iron also really helps with holding and transferring a lot of the heat.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> I've done the low and slow as well, this was just something new to try. The cast iron also really helps with holding and transferring a lot of the heat.


Makes total sense...can't believe I've never thought about using the cast iron on the grill for anything other than fish and cornbread! :facepalm:


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Makes total sense...can't believe I've never thought about using the cast iron on the grill for anything other than fish and cornbread! :facepalm:


oh man, cast iron on the grill is a wonderful thing. pan or griddle, I still find the solid stainless racks best for actual grill surface


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> oh man, cast iron on the grill is a wonderful thing. pan or griddle, I still find the solid stainless racks best for actual grill surface


I have no complaints about my cast iron grill grates for grilling at all...I've got the V-shaped ones where you can flip them over where there's a "channel" to self-baste but I've rarely done that...maybe I should do that more often.

Ok, that's enough talk...I need to get some damn food in my belly!


----------



## vadsy

gonna reverse sear this 40 oz. nice and low at first and hit with the high in butter with thyme and rosemary, serve with corn on the cob and baked potatoes. stay tuned....


----------



## Wardo

Vegans are gonna be protesting in front of your house.


----------



## Lincoln

40 oz? that's not a steak, that's a small roast.


----------



## Chitmo

Lincoln said:


> 40 oz? that's not a steak, that's a small roast.


It’s actually a way better way to buy/cook a premium cut IMO


----------



## oldjoat

vadsy said:


> 40 oz


I thought I heard a mooo when you stuck as fork in it.


----------



## vadsy

just over an hour at 235, internal temp 125










sear and baste in a cast iron pan at 600 with some rosemary, thyme and garlic in butter. just a couple of minutes a side to bring it up to a medium rare


----------



## High/Deaf

I think the bar-b's all set to cook up some ribs.










Just kidding - not my grill. It's a buddies - we were helping him with something else in his back yard when one of us lifted the lid. Ragged on him pretty good about this mess.


----------



## oldjoat

needs more chicken wings ....


----------



## oldjoat

vadsy said:


> spatchcock chicken


new term for me!
one to try out this weekend 

with just a bit more effort, a boneless chicken ... (way the wife liked it)


----------



## oldjoat

brother in law's recipe for the perfect steak
take one grill , heat till needle off the scale , 
take 1 steak, drop on grill , wait till flames are about 3 feet high, grab steak and flip it over
continue till flames are 3 feet high again and both sides of steak are charcoal burnt to a crisp on the outside.
pull from grill, cover steak in beer. let sit for 5 seconds , then eat .

(french call it black and blue) .... black on the outside and covered in Blue.


----------



## vadsy

the sky cleared and I got a little sun when I got home after a day of rain here, was able to make a meal outside. simple rubbed chicken and potatoes with a homemade BBQ sauce


----------



## bolero

today I'm gonna try this: BBQ Artichokes


----------



## oldjoat

???????


----------



## vadsy

just doing some ribs, last minute decision this morning. spicy cherry and brown sugar, applewood smoked. got a couple few hours to go


----------



## bolero

Artichokes turned out amazing!!

also did some thick slices of Eggplant: oilive oil, fresh pepper, salt & a splash of balsamic

today thinking either lamb or steak. hmmm


----------



## vadsy

bolero said:


> today I'm gonna try this: BBQ Artichokes


you convinced me, I wanted to try something different anyway. had to go to a different market to get them. it wasn't my favourite but it was good in a different sort of way.


----------



## Wardo

oldjoat said:


> new term for me!
> one to try out this weekend
> 
> with just a bit more effort, a boneless chicken ... (way the wife liked it)


Are those the ones that look like they were run over by a semi.


----------



## oldjoat

close enuf....


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


> Are those the ones that look like they were run over my a semi.


I think you're confusing it with that roadkill 'possum from the other night.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I think you're confusing it with that roadkill 'possum from the other night.


Depending where you are you need a permit or permission from the wildlife people to *legally* eat roadkill in at least B.C and ab.. Not too sure about the other provinces but they are probably the same. That's for wild animals, there's no mention to domestic animals. Someone clips a cow you can probably take it home with you. On the safe side you better have the big BBQ going for you when you get home.


----------



## Adcandour

Korean Flank Steak. Thinly sliced and skewered. This way there's much more surface area to char that hoisin.

Each of the skewers are about a foot long.


----------



## BSTheTech

I’m doing pork ribs for the first time. Low and slow. Having trouble keeping the temp where I want it. Kinda like running a small nuclear reactor. It’s a definite process.


----------



## BSTheTech

Looking good. 











Indirect method. Gonna wrap 1/2 in foil for the final couple hours.


----------



## BSTheTech

Question. I’m 1/2 way (3 hours) and I checked the meat temp and noticed each rack was over 165F. Is that normal? They definitely aren’t “done” as the racks are still stiff. I wrapped them individually in foil to keep from drying out and put them back. Temp throughout the cook has been 200F -250F. Thoughts?


----------



## vadsy

For ribs I never worry about internal temps. They’re done when they start falling apart as you move them. Your cooking temp is good. If you wrap them in some foil now along with a bit of liquid they’ll be good and done in a few hours.


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> For ribs I never worry about internal temps. They’re done when they start falling apart as you move them. Your cooking temp is good. If you wrap them in some foil now along with a bit of liquid they’ll be good and done in a few hours.


Awesome thanks. I wrapped them a couple hours ago and figure they have another 1/2 hour or so to go. Getting excited ^)@#


----------



## BSTheTech

Success! First 1/2 rack was a little dry but the other three were perfect. Only other thing I would change is smoke them for a bit less. Maybe 2 hours max. I used a random rub off the internet and it was perfect.

Sauced and ready to serve.


----------



## bolero

looks great!

one of these days I'll have to try something like that. don't have the time though, really. I mostly just do steak/chicken/lamb/fish & some veggies

stuff that cooks quick


----------



## bolero

how long, and how, do you guys "rest" your steak?

I can't stand cold steak....when I'm at a buddy's place, they invariably serve it and it's COLD

fuck that

when I BBQ at home, I keep it under tinfoil for about 10mins max, on a warm plate...otherwise it gets too cold IMO


----------



## vadsy

5-10min


----------



## BSTheTech

bolero said:


> how long, and how, do you guys "rest" your steak?
> 
> I can't stand cold steak....when I'm at a buddy's place, they invariably serve it and it's COLD
> 
> fuck that
> 
> when I BBQ at home, I keep it under tinfoil for about 10mins max, on a warm plate...otherwise it gets too cold IMO


Like Vadsy says 5-10 mins is fine. Skip the foil, and put the steak on a cooling rack. It will maintain its crust and not get soggy and will still be plenty warm. Another trick is salt the meat up to 24 hours in advance. (2-4 is adequate). Brings the proteins to the surface which aids in the Maillard Reaction. No it won’t dry the meat out. Make sure it’s at room temp before plopping on a grill as well. BBQ Brain dump concluded...


----------



## High/Deaf

Like the two previous posters, I wouldn't use tinfoil. It's likely going to cook the steak more, meaning your medium rare may become medium by the time you eat it. That's not good, IMO.


----------



## vadsy

The other thing I've done is use a hot plate to rest it on, this especially helps when grilling in colder weather. Its easy enough to rest the plate on the grill or oven if other things are cooking to warm it up, terrible waste to be making something in winter or fall and transfer it to a freezing plate.


----------



## oldjoat

never gets a chance to be wasted ... Burp !


----------



## Wardo

It’s hot and humid here and I’m cookin the ribs of a dead animal on a barbecue.

And most of my songs are about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives as well as having to choke on your pride and get out on the passenger side because the driver’s door seen one too many mornings and a thousand yesterdays...lol


----------



## Wardo

Canine insisors gettin the job done.


----------



## Lola

Crispy barbecued tofu.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> It’s hot and humid here and I’m cookin the ribs of a dead animal on a barbecue.
> 
> And most of my songs are about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives as well as having to choke on your pride and get out on the passenger side because the driver’s door seen one too many mornings and a thousand yesterdays...lol


As long as the wife doesn't come back with the dog you'll be ok. And you can always buy another pick up truck. It ain't hot and humid here, it's cold and wet.


----------



## Voxguy76

Lola said:


> Crispy barbecued tofu.


Nice job. What's it marinated in? Looks tasty.


----------



## Lincoln

do you guys ever boil your ribs before you BBQ them? I know a bunch of people who do that.


----------



## Guitar101

That Barbecued Tofu looks good. Here's another one on my favourites. Tofurkey


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> That Barbecued Tofu looks good. Here's another one on my favourites. Tofurkey


This was a hysterical episode of Everyone loves Raymond.


----------



## Lola

Voxguy76 said:


> Nice job. What's it marinated in? Looks tasty.


Low sodium soya sauce
Honey 
Ketchup 
Garlic cloves
Sliced onions
Ginger
A pinch of cinnamon

I let this sit in the fridge for up to forty eight hrs and then barbecue. I sauté the onions in a pan until they’re caramelized. Low and slow for the onions.


----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


> do you guys ever boil your ribs before you BBQ them? I know a bunch of people who do that.


Done that before. Gets rid of any excess fat and they cook twice as fast because they’re pre boiled.


----------



## BSTheTech

Lincoln said:


> do you guys ever boil your ribs before you BBQ them? I know a bunch of people who do that.


That’s an old trick for gas grills and quick ribs. Boil in pickling spice then grill with your favourite sauce. It works. Not as well as over charcoal, but sometimes you don’t have 6 hours to wait for ribs.


----------



## BSTheTech

Hey Lola, post your tofu recipe. At first I was disgusted, but I’m willing to give it a try


----------



## bolero

Lola said:


> Low sodium soya sauce
> Honey
> Ketchup
> Garlic cloves
> Sliced onions
> Ginger
> A pinch of cinnamon
> 
> I let this sit in the fridge for up to forty eight hrs and then barbecue. I sauté the onions in a pan until they’re caramelized. Low and slow for the onions.


 thanks!!

will give this a shot


----------



## Sneaky

Lincoln said:


> do you guys ever boil your ribs before you BBQ them? I know a bunch of people who do that.


It's a good way to quicken the cooking if you don't have time for a slow cook. The Instant Pot pressure cooker does a great job with ribs. Sous Vide works well too, but that takes as long as slow cooking. I like the 3-2-1 method best. 3 hours on the smoker at 225F, 2 more hours covered in foil with some liquid in a pan, 1 more hour unfoiled and sauced.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> It's a good way to quicken the cooking if you don't have time for a slow cook. The Instant Pot pressure cooker does a great job with ribs. Sous Vide works well too, but that takes as long as slow cooking. I like the 3-2-1 method best. 3 hours on the smoker at 225F, 2 more hours covered in foil with some liquid in a pan, 1 more hour unfoiled and sauced.


I haven’t done this in a while and I’m going to try it this next week. Thanks for the reminder. 

Right now I’m having a beer and have two chickens on the Kamado, I’ll post pictures later. 

In the last little while I’ve been too busy or distracted to take pictures of the outdoor cookery but we’ve been entertaining a lot and a few weeks ago I bought a whole loin and cut it up for a crowd of people. 16 steaks seared over coals and finished off on the gas just to keep temps and space for everything. Then we hosted again and I grilled local farm sausages and made 12 burgers, chuck and ground beef mixed but otherwise nothing in the meat except some salt and pepper. It thundered and poured rain so our outside festivities got moved inside, house was packed. At the lake last week we did a brisket on the Traeger, that thing is set-it and forget-it. I was on the boat surfing and fishing with the kids so no pictures since I wasn’t around until dinner was ready. 

I can now also say I’ve baked over coals, made cookies after dinner recently in the egg. Turned out well.


----------



## vadsy

beer can chicken x2, slightly different rubs


----------



## Wardo

I hope they were dead when you shoved the beer cans in.


----------



## Adcandour

Lincoln said:


> do you guys ever boil your ribs before you BBQ them? I know a bunch of people who do that.


I steam mine, and finish on the BBQ. They are championship grade


----------



## vadsy

Adcandour said:


> I steam mine, and finish on the BBQ. They are championship grade


how?


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> how?


I do it in an all-clad dutch oven. The shape is almost wok-like - which I like. It's not imperative, but it helps. It HAS to sit tight. My Le Creuset sits tight, because it's so heavy, but the flat bottom is not good for the steaming.

The entire process is very involved, from selecting the meat to choosing the proper BBQ sauce. 

It's my own recipe, and I'll have to show someone before I die, so if you're ever in the area...


----------



## Lincoln

Adcandour said:


> I steam mine, and finish on the BBQ. They are championship grade


we need more info on this one. how long do you steam them for? any spice in the water or on the ribs before steaming?


----------



## Adcandour

Lincoln said:


> we need more info on this one. how long do you steam them for? any spice in the water or on the ribs before steaming?


I've tried them at all hours starting at 2 and up to 6 hours. You can bend the bones at six hours I prefer 3 hours.

I use pineapple juice or water to create the steam.

Actually, here you guys go. Do with it what you will:

@vadsy

I buy the pork side ribs and cut off the "tail-like" part that no one wants to eat. I choose these ribs because of the fat content. The fat chars so nice with the type of bbq sauce

Cut into 4 rib sections.

In a dutch oven, pour a bit of pineapple juice, coke, water, or whatever for the steam. Keep it sweet. Don't use beer, just so you can say, "beer".

Try to keep the ribs out of the moisture, but there will be a lot of juice in the pot when done. Doesn't matter too much.

Use something. Anything. to elevate the meat.

Separate the meat using 1/4" slices pear, apple, or pineapple. Put to pieces of clove into the fruit (2 cloves max per fruit). Imperative for the flavour. Not garlic cloves - actual clove. In between layers, drizzle maple syrup on the ribs.

Seal the dutch oven with aluminum foil. Then put the lid on top of the foil and keep it tight.

Steam at 225 degrees for 3 hours.

Get your grill super hot.

Cover your ribs in the cheapest, shittist CHICKEN BBQ sauce you can find, Equality, No name...whichever has the highest sugar content.

Place ribs on the high heat and start to caramelize that sugar. Flip. Dump on more sauce. caramelize. Flip. Dump on more sauce. caramelize. Flip. Dump on more sauce. caramelize. Flip. Getting this right is very important. I once had 30 sets of ribs over a grill on an outdoor fire - I had someone flip starting from the top left, and by the time they got to the bottom right, they had to start back at the beginning. A separate person had to apply and baste the sauce

Serve. Bask in the glory.

*Chef's note:* your friends' wives should be finger-banging your butthole while covering your member in the bbq sauce that's still on their fingers, OR YOU DID IT WRONG. And, yes,...your wife will be okay with the line up of ladies thanking you for the enlightenment, because she gets to sleep with the man who made these goddamn ribs every night.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

did some steaks tonight, seared at 750-800F. just a minute or two to medium rare and rest. made some little potatoes in the cast iron and kept it simple with just oil to start and salt and pepper after they came of


----------



## BSTheTech

Sneaky said:


> It's a good way to quicken the cooking if you don't have time for a slow cook. The Instant Pot pressure cooker does a great job with ribs. Sous Vide works well too, but that takes as long as slow cooking. I like the 3-2-1 method best. 3 hours on the smoker at 225F, 2 more hours covered in foil with some liquid in a pan, 1 more hour unfoiled and sauced.


I tried the Instant Pot method tonight. One of the best racks of baby backs I’ve ever had!

De-membrane the ribs
Rub with favourite rub (the one I used tonight is below)
Let ribs sit in fridge for as long as you can wait (tonight it was an hour)
25 minutes in an Instantpot on high pressure with a half cup each of apple juice, cider vinegar, and water, tsp liquid smoke. (Totally winging it here)
15 minute cool down before releasing the pressure (I will skip this step next time and do a quick release. Ribs were falling apart.)
10 minutes on a gas grill (5 mins a side) with your favourite BBQ sauce
Make up a salad while waiting
Stand by for Work Night Rib Nirvana!

Rub:








(I skipped the mustard. Didn’t have any.)


----------



## Lola

BSTheTech said:


> I tried the Instant Pot method tonight. One of the best racks of baby backs I’ve ever had!
> 
> De-membrane the ribs
> Rub with favourite rub (the one I used tonight is below)
> Let ribs sit in fridge for as long as you can wait (tonight it was an hour)
> 25 minutes in an Instantpot on high pressure with a half cup each of apple juice, cider vinegar, and water, tsp liquid smoke. (Totally winging it here)
> 15 minute cool down before releasing the pressure (I will skip this step next time and do a quick release. Ribs were falling apart.)
> 10 minutes on a gas grill (5 mins a side) with your favourite BBQ sauce
> Make up a salad while waiting
> Stand by for Work Night Rib Nirvana!
> 
> Rub:
> View attachment 264146
> 
> 
> (I skipped the mustard. Didn’t have any.)
> 
> View attachment 264148


Tofu ribs?! Yummy! ( sorry couldn’t resist)


----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> Tofu ribs?! Yummy! ( sorry couldn’t resist)


LOL!


----------



## vadsy

RIBS. 3 hours bare over a very mild smoke, 3 hours wrapped in foil with some apple juice, 5 min on a hot ass but low heat grill to get some sauce on them. very happy with the results. went to the farmers market while all this was sitting in the egg, picked up vegetables for the salad and some local beer










@BSTheTech you ever eat BBQ at Smoken Bones Cookshack? I believe they used to be out your way but sadly closed up after they moved locations


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> @BSTheTech you ever eat BBQ at Smoken Bones Cookshack? I believe they used to be out your way but sadly closed up after they moved locations


Yes, I knew it well. Sad to see it go. His chicken wings were the best. He battered them with corn flakes or something. Everything else was amazing too. Rare for us to get authentic BBQ. No one has replaced him.


----------



## vadsy

BSTheTech said:


> Yes, I knew it well. Sad to see it go. His chicken wings were the best. He battered them with corn flakes or something. Everything else was amazing too. Rare for us to get authentic BBQ. No one has replaced him.


They were a super duper joint, I wish they stayed in Langford as downtown just wasn't ready for them. Miss them


----------



## Lola

BSTheTech said:


> Yes, I knew it well. Sad to see it go. His chicken wings were the best. He battered them with corn flakes or something. Everything else was amazing too. Rare for us to get authentic BBQ. No one has replaced him.


If you dip the wings in an egg/water mix and then roll the wings in crushed Dorito chips and then deep fry, my family loves them this way.


----------



## vadsy

because it was 35 f-ing degrees yesterday I decided to take the kitchen outside and slave over a 900 degree grill. made dough, which rose mega quick, made 4 pizzas in the stone oven. these two turned out really great, tomatoes out of my garden on the Margherita and southwest chicken


----------



## Adcandour

Korean BBQ ribs for lunch...










My ribs for dinner:

(I didn't have pear or pineapple, but I had these insane tasting Strawberry plums)


----------



## vadsy

in the top picture are those bone-in short ribs sliced thin?


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> in the top picture are those bone-in short ribs sliced thin?


Yep, the butcher cut them. About 1/8". 25 seconds per side seemed to do it.

I'm using the SHITTIEST lump charcoal though, so it takes FOREVER to get to searing temps. Not sure what I was thinking buying them from walmart.


----------



## vadsy

I thought they looked about the same. I did them a month ago except some of our Costcos have them sliced and they also marinade, cooks super quick.

This was may favourite short rib meal, not on the grill as it was a chilly day, used the oven. Meat was from the butcher and probably some of the priciest I've ever bought.


----------



## vadsy

Adcandour said:


> Yep, the butcher cut them. About 1/8". 25 seconds per side seemed to do it.
> 
> I'm using the SHITTIEST lump charcoal though, so it takes FOREVER to get to searing temps. Not sure what I was thinking buying them from walmart.


no judgment. what are you using for charcoal?


----------



## Dorian2

Just some basic Tenderloin from Costco. Medium rare on a gas grill. Not as fancy as some of you Grill Masters. Kosher salt and pepper for seasoning.


----------



## vadsy

I like that you only have meat and bread on the plate. I could live like that if it didn't eventually kill me.


----------



## Dorian2

We wanted to keep it simple. And I'm so pissed off at the weather this summer I figure the veggies can go fuck themselves at this point.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> We wanted to keep it simple. And I'm so pissed off at the weather this summer I figure the veggies can go fuck themselves at this point.


Yea, the weather and veggies are tricky this year. I’ve made a few meals now with things out of the garden but we are behind schedule for sure. The tomatoes and cucumbers have survived the rain and hail but the peppers aren’t fairing as well.


----------



## Dorian2

Tomato plants and Peppers are 1/2 the size they should be right now. Hoping for a nice long Fall.


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> I like that you only have meat and bread on the plate. I could live like that if it didn't eventually kill me.


We had a restaurant in town called “Meat and Bread”. It was fucking awesome. Apparently I was the only one that thought so. Only lasted about 2 years.


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> no judgment. what are you using for charcoal?


Not sure. It's a red bag from walmart. I'll check later today when I grill the ribs.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Tomato plants and Peppers are 1/2 the size they should be right now. Hoping for a nice long Fall.


Fall glorious fall and then my fav *winter. *


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> no judgment. what are you using for charcoal?


Royal Oak


----------



## Lola

Superior taste and flavour, real cherry wood reduced to hot embers. 

We had a chance to get some cherry wood for the smoker too. 

Just awesomeness waiting to titillate your tastebuds.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> Royal Oak


All the YouTube bbq guys love that stuff.


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> All the YouTube bbq guys love that stuff.


It's probably the Fender Squier of the charcoal world - it gets the job done. I prefer the boutique charcoal I guess, haha.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> It's probably the Fender Squier of the charcoal world - it gets the job done. I prefer the boutique charcoal I guess, haha.


Better tone...


----------



## vadsy

boutique charcoal,., Im intrigued.


----------



## cboutilier

vadsy said:


> boutique charcoal,., Im intrigued.


Made from the ritzy upper-class dinosaurs.


----------



## Wardo

Dorian2 said:


> .. And I'm so pissed off at the weather this summer I figure the veggies can go fuck themselves at this point.


We be jammin in a fine style here in the banana republic.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> boutique charcoal,., Im intrigued.


One of my relatives makes his own hardwood lump charcoal. I've got some apple wood collected for him. Fairly simple, just takes time.
Fire, wood, dirt, a big drum/barrel.
Lots of DIY lump charcoal videos out there.


----------



## Lincoln

Well, I did the @Adcandour special ribs tonight. Big package of premium quality back ribs, Steamed in pineapple juice, with pineapple chunks and cloves. 3 hours at 225. I forgot the maple syrup though. Here's what they looked like steamed before they hit the BBQ. 








Had the grill up to 900 degrees, all I had was Red Robin's Whiskey River BBQ sauce, but it worked. No after BBQ pics, cause they didn't last long enough to get a picture of them. They were fantastic ribs. Very tender, great flavor/flavor. I'll be making those again. Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Adcandour

Lincoln said:


> Well, I did the @Adcandour special ribs tonight. Big package of premium quality back ribs, Steamed in pineapple juice, with pineapple chunks and cloves. 3 hours at 225. I forgot the maple syrup though. Here's what they looked like steamed before they hit the BBQ.
> View attachment 265510
> 
> Had the grill up to 900 degrees, all I had was Red Robin's Whiskey River BBQ sauce, but it worked. No after BBQ pics, cause they didn't last long enough to get a picture of them. They were fantastic ribs. Very tender, great flavor/flavor. I'll be making those again. Thanks Chuck.


Awesome. I'm glad you liked them. They look perfect.


----------



## BSTheTech

InstantPot ribs were such a hit I’m making them again tonight. Will try your pineapple juice instead of apple juice.


----------



## sambonee

I’ve been out of this thread ‘cause I’ve been smokin’ kilos of pork. I got an oven custom made to do up to 80kg at once.

I found a kitchen to work from and I now have a website and launch date. 

Welcome to *www.freshsmoked.ca*


More later


----------



## BSTheTech

BSTheTech said:


> InstantPot ribs were such a hit I’m making them again tonight. Will try your pineapple juice instead of apple juice.


Family made it clear I was not to dick with my original recipe. No pineapple tonight GF^%@

For those wondering about the InstantPot method I skipped the cool down period after pressure cooking for 25 minutes. The ribs were tender, but still a little fatty. For those that like a little fat they would probably be perfect. Next time I’ll try a 5 or 10 minute cool down.


----------



## BSTheTech

Hey guys, charcoal question. 

Last few cooks have been low temp smoking and I had a hard time keeping the coals above 250F. Cooking burgers tonight and the coals maxed out at 350F. Whats going on? This is all from the same bag that I’ve kept tightly “scrunched” between cooks. Did it maybe get humid? Looks, feels and sounds dry. The bbq is getting lots of air.


----------



## High/Deaf

Is this what you mean by Bar-B-Q?


----------



## Adcandour

High/Deaf said:


> Is this what you mean by Bar-B-Q?


Exactly what I mean. 

Admittedly, this is the first time I've contemplated stuffing a chicken.


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> Hey guys, charcoal question.
> 
> Last few cooks have been low temp smoking and I had a hard time keeping the coals above 250F. Cooking burgers tonight and the coals maxed out at 350F. Whats going on? This is all from the same bag that I’ve kept tightly “scrunched” between cooks. Did it maybe get humid? Looks, feels and sounds dry. The bbq is getting lots of air.


The only time I don't get to temp is if it's cold outside. Otherwise, it's a time game. This last bag of shit charcoal takes about 20 minutes to heat right - and I'm using the propane igniter. Also, I have to flip and turn the charcoal to get the hot coals to the top of the pile.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> The only time I don't get to temp is if it's cold outside. Otherwise, it's a time game. This last bag of shit charcoal takes about 20 minutes to heat right - and I'm using the propane igniter. Also, I have to flip and turn the charcoal to get the hot coals to the top of the pile.


I’m using a chimney and leave the coals for 20 minutes. They’re mostly red when I dump them out and I’m careful to knock the ash off. I’ll try leaving them in the chimney for 30 minutes and see if I get more heat. In future I’ll try a different brand of charcoal and maybe keep it in a big Rubbermaid bin that I can seal properly. Things are moist out here on the wet coast.


----------



## vadsy

the steak spice thread got me thinking about all the rubs I mixed and forgot about. found one from a ways back without any labels, tasted good so I got this thing going. stuffed with some garlic and rosemary, low and slow for 7-8 hours. 1 down, many to go


----------



## vadsy

BSTheTech said:


> I’m using a chimney and leave the coals for 20 minutes. They’re mostly red when I dump them out and I’m careful to knock the ash off. I’ll try leaving them in the chimney for 30 minutes and see if I get more heat. In future I’ll try a different brand of charcoal and maybe keep it in a big Rubbermaid bin that I can seal properly. Things are moist out here on the wet coast.


I've had good luck without the chimney, just one less step and mess and accident waiting to happen. I'm not sure if you're using briquettes or lump charcoal but I'd say for charcoal, skip the chimney. I prep everything inside my grill after I make sure everything old is cleaned up and gone. An aftermarket fire starter of some kind or even wood kindling gets the coals going and after 20 mins the VOC's burn off I either close it up for a slow cook or give it some extra air to get it up to searing temps. I use the exit end of a small vacuum sitting in the garage close by or even a leaf blower on idle, if its out after doing Saturday yard work, that usually ramps things up super quick and up to temp in no time at all. A few guys on other forums have suggested those small mattress/inflatable pumps for getting air in quick. Again, I'm not sure what kind of grill you're using but my Kamado has a vent below the coals so its super easy to push air through. I like the Rubbermaid bin idea, agreed that moisture is an issue where you are, and I totally support experimenting with different coals. Good luck


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## vadsy

maybe the last brisket of the season but I'm going out with a bang. 12 lbs trimmed. injected and rubbed for 12 hours low and slow with a light pecan wood smoke. rest for another 2-1/2 makes for a great lunch


----------



## oldjoat

curse you grillman ...


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> maybe the last brisket of the season but I'm going out with a bang. 12 lbs trimmed. injected and rubbed for 12 hours low and slow with a light pecan wood smoke. rest for another 2-1/2 makes for a great lunch


Cook's Country on PBS did a full brisket on today's episode...were they filming from your yard?


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Cook's Country on PBS did a full brisket on today's episode...were they filming from your yard?


I didn't notice them but I doubt 90% of what I say and do in between the actual work is fit for television. Probably best they don't film here


----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 270138


Idiots, if they had grilled the meat on the bottom of the basket, they could have wheeled the food right over to the table. People are so stupid.


----------



## Dorian2

I threw on a cheap 6 pack of Compliments Hot Dogs. Each lovingly individually wrapped. I think they're close to the old Red Rooster ones that were the best ever. Snapped a pic of the condiment. Yellow and Red Onions with Jalapenos caramelizing in butter, EVO, and couple of drops of Balsamic from Modena. President's Choice. Who says you can't have a good cheap BBQ that tastes good.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## vadsy

nice. I made bacon out on the grill, as I do all year round, but it felt right today with the weather being as nice at it is.

I'm thinking of either making a wood fired barrel grill this year or finding one sold in store. I want to cook over wood and fire this year.


----------



## Dorian2

I BBQ'd burgers last week and Tenderloin the week before that! I have a snow shovel stationed directly behind the back door where the patio is. -10° to -15°C is about my limit...though I've BBQ'd in the garage at times in the past too. 

EDIT: but you're absolutely killing it with some of the stuff you do! I might have to get a firepit grill myself! I've BBQ'd more this winter than I did all of last summer ffs.


----------



## keto

I have rarely cooked in my life, but taken more interest in it recently. I'm doing a couple meals a week now fairly steady, and learning. Gonna try me some of that outdoor goodness. We have a BBQ, don't use it that much, and mrs runs it about 75% of the time. I have much more to learn.


----------



## johnnyshaka

My grill has wheels and lives in the garage. When it's time to grill then she gets wheeled out. I usually grill year round but I haven't done so more than a couple times per month this winter. I did steaks last week and the usual chicken thighs this week.

I saw a few YouTube videos about assembling a smoker out of terracotta pots and an electric hot plate, along with a few other things...looks like an interesting spring/summer project.


----------



## Moosehead

So I was gonna smoke a turkey today... 3 days in the fridge and the bottom is still frozen. It'll have to wait till tomorrow.

Found this recipe but it calls for pouring coke (cola) right into the cavity of the bird. 
Can anyone confirm that this will work and not ruin an otherwise good turkey?

I've heard of pepsi ribs before but never tried it myself.

Best Smoked Turkey Recipe - Tastes of Lizzy T


----------



## Budda

Timely. Grilling some burgers for dinner tonight and gonna slap mine in hot sauce.

Was checking out our current offerings of gas grills at work, as Im really not digging the uneven heat of our freebie.


----------



## Dorian2

We're in the middle of a friggin snowstorm here in Edmonton. But we have a ham, turkey, chicken, steaks and sausages in the deep freeze.


----------



## Moosehead

go with a cheap charcoal kettle grill. And a chimney.
Gas is nice and quick but the results aren't all that. Propane is the worst, over twice the heat output of nat gas.

Anyone have experience using coke/pepsi for cooking?
It sounds gross so i'm skeptical and not wanting to ruin my smoked turkey. recipe got 5 stars though...


----------



## Moosehead

Moosehead said:


> So I was gonna smoke a turkey today... 3 days in the fridge and the bottom is still frozen. It'll have to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Found this recipe but it calls for pouring coke (cola) right into the cavity of the bird.
> Can anyone confirm that this will work and not ruin an otherwise good turkey?
> 
> I've heard of pepsi ribs before but never tried it myself.
> 
> Best Smoked Turkey Recipe - Tastes of Lizzy T


Well its on the smoker and i'll let you guys know around 8 if this works out. 

I just basted it again and the freaky thing is the coke has gone clear...


----------



## vadsy

I've been putting things on skewers a fair bit this season,. these turned out very well tonight. Pork Souvlaki


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> I've been putting things on skewers a fair bit this season,. these turned out very well tonight. Pork Souvlaki


Those look fantastic. How small is that grill? 

I'm going to start a new thread, since I'm on a search for a new BBQ.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

simple, homemade. with blue cheese, bacon and sriracha. Seared outside, tender inside


----------



## keto

Damn too many cat pics with the new kitten, forgot to take an ‘after’ shot, did ribeyes for the fambly Sat. Also did potatoes onions peppers and a ton of butter in foil, and one I’ll try again, long slim carrots and granny smith apple wedges with ground ginger - didn’t use enough of that.

Just s&p&garlic.


----------



## bolero

I had this big chunk of pork loin in the freezer ( not a small tenderloin, but the larger back loin ), I bought in March when this COVID thing sprang. Appears we won't be having any food shortages soon, so I decided to try slow cooking it in my little Weber charcoal BBQ today. 

I normally just throw charcoal in, and fast cook whatever I am BBQing: steak/chicken/veggies etc

So I cleaned all the old charcoal & dust out, cleared the 3 airholes on the bottom, got some fresh coal going in a chimney and tossed it to one side. the hog was thawed already, and prepped with olive oil, salt, pepper, rosemary

placed the loin on the other side of the grill, put the lid on & opened the lid airholes too.

well after an hour I checked, and the charcoal had gone out. I guess you need to make sure it's a lot further along, before you put the lid on. even with airholes, and a windy day!

after a few minutes of open lid, it caught again, and I waited for most of the charcoal to blaze before replacing the lid, and cooking another 90 mins or so

it turned out really good. a bit overcooked, but I can make sammitches from leftovers

no pics, sorry


----------



## vadsy

I roasted a chicken on the egg and did potatoes wedges I the cast iron on the grill. No pics today


----------



## Adcandour

I finally got a grill. I ordered a napoleon travelQ Pro form CN Tire for curbside pick-up (paid for it and some propane), and the cocksuckers sold it on me. Ended up getting one straight from napoleon though.

Now I have to figure out how to get that charcoal flavour with a propane bbq. I've been failing miserably. I think I'll have to get a smoker box that sits directly on the flame.


----------



## keto

I’ve made hamburgers a few times, and have been mixing in medium coarse chopped onion, along with whatever else I’ll be seasoning with. Damn, I make a fine burger, e’ryone sez so. Last time I think the bread crumbs were too dry and fine, they were falling apart on the grill.


----------



## vadsy

I've been grating half an onion, along with garlic, but that does tend to get it a little watery. bread crumbs help but sometimes shaping the patty and letting them rest in the fridge keeps it together better until you can get it on the grill and get a good sear. of course that only works if you have the extra time prep time.


----------



## Wardo

I grilled a hamburger in the oven; it was disgusting to look at and I should have taken a picture of it.


----------



## keto

Wardo said:


> I grilled a hamburger in the oven; it was disgusting to look at and I should have taken a picture of it.


mmmmmmm, slimey light brown fat hangers off the lower sides. I gagged a little.


----------



## Wardo

keto said:


> mmmmmmm, slimey light brown fat hangers off the lower sides. I gagged a little.


yeah, that about describes it…lol


----------



## vadsy

my neighborhood smells like chicken stock right now. I threw the carcass and some other things in a pot and it’s simmering outside. I can hear people talking as they walk down the street. it’s like the hallways of my first apartment


----------



## bolero

wow this sliced pork makes the best sandwich meat. way better than any supermarket deli meat I've had

probably healthier too: less salt and whatever else they brine it in


----------



## Adcandour

Back in action...

Semi frozen flank steak cut across the grain. Marinade included the following, but don't ask the measurements.

Korean bbq marinade
Soy Sauce
sesame oil
vegetable oil
sambol olek
minced spring onion, garlic, and ginger
1/2 a lime.

Pre:


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## bolero

nice!

are those deep fried earthworms, on the lower right?


----------



## Adcandour

bolero said:


> nice!
> 
> are those deep fried earthworms, on the lower right?


Oyster mushrooms in a black pepper sauce. They kinda taste like the smell of worms, come to think of it


----------



## bolero

aha!! I suspected some sort of mushroom, or something disguised by melted cheese

ps Nocturnal Earthworm Stew is one of my faves. I think this evolved into a song on the first FM album. some of the band played on it too:


----------



## Electraglide

Adcandour said:


> Back in action...
> 
> Semi frozen flank steak cut across the grain. Marinade included the following, but don't ask the measurements.
> 
> Korean bbq marinade
> Soy Sauce
> sesame oil
> vegetable oil
> sambol olek
> minced spring onion, garlic, and ginger
> 1/2 a lime.
> 
> Pre:
> 
> View attachment 314572


Cooked just about right......hold the marinade.


----------



## Adcandour

Electraglide said:


> Cooked just about right......hold the marinade.


..and dipped in pussy. We all know what you like, eg.


----------



## Electraglide

Adcandour said:


> ..and dipped in pussy. We all know what you like, eg.


Yup.....the heat from the pussy is all the cooking they need. Takes a special girl to cook like that.
If this doesn't work for you or you can't find the right girl there is always something like this.
Easy Beef Carpaccio Recipe | Italian Food Forever
For me minus the Arugula and tomatoes.


----------



## bolero

*edited in case it offended anybody


----------



## vadsy

not for today but I noticed something new at Costco. Would have to make this a special meal as its pricey. what do you guys say, the loin or the rib steak? I immediately thought rib steak but the loin has wider possibilities. I've never cooked something this fancy....


----------



## johnnyshaka

$75/kg? Wow.


----------



## vadsy

for today. 
I spent an hour before grill time making a bordelaise sauce, which is basically a mushroom and red wine reduction. then some corn on the cob, potato wedges, cuz we had them in the freezer and a pan seared steak in butter, garlic and thyme


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> not for today but I noticed something new at Costco. Would have to make this a special meal as its pricey. what do you guys say, the loin or the rib steak? I immediately thought rib steak but the loin has wider possibilities. I've never cooked something this fancy....


I could afford it, as in, I have enough money to buy it if I really wanted it, but I'd be too intimidated to sink that kinda dough. Then, my lovely Japanese heritage wife, would throw money at me and we'd take it home just so we could say we did and she could brag to her family that we'd eaten Wagyu beef. Probably overdone by yours truly lol.


----------



## Adcandour

My Wagyu Sampler (since we're on the topic) from Michael's on Simcoe. Great restaurant, but the best steak I've had was in Ottawa (a ribeye at a fraction of the cost). I wish I could remember the restaurant. I got a pic of that somewhere...

The more expensive cuts are barely edible, becuase it seems the better the wagyu, the more "marbeling" it has. I had one that was 80% fat. It tasted better cold the next morning.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto

Earlier this week. 2 thick slices of onion chopped, 2 cloves garlic, 1 egg, bread crumbs, s&p to taste. Back in the fridge for 2 hrs after patties made, the didn’t want to fall apart this time. Just bulk supermarket meat, so MW-W done.


----------



## Judas68fr

Stupid question: anyone here with a Weber Kettle (charcoal) or equivalent who tried cooking pizza on it? Tried it last Friday, for some reason my charcoal died more quickly than usual, so I had to put it in the oven for 2'. I'm trying again next Friday! Despite that cooking incident (still don't know what happened, grilled some stuff on it the next day and the charcoal lasted a lot longer), taste was amazing! I was using a pizza stone.


----------



## Diablo

I've been thinking about getting a kamado style grill with some birthday money I received in April (thanks for nothing, you guys). 
I already have a decent NG grill, is a kamado worth the hype or should I buy another guitar instead? Looking to spend about $1000. Was hoping for some summer deals, but seems like theres been some covid sellouts.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> I've been thinking about getting a kamado style grill with some birthday money I received in April (thanks for nothing, you guys).
> I already have a decent NG grill, is a kamado worth the hype or should I buy another guitar instead? Looking to spend about $1000. Was hoping for some summer deals, but seems like theres been some covid sellouts.


I'm a huge fan of mine. I use natural gas and charcoal and prefer the charcoal. It burns hotter but can stay low if you need it to. The recovery time when you put something on to sear is almost non existent, ...12 steaks 2" thick, no problem! That's actually my fav part about it but being able to smoke low and slow with it is a close second, maybe even ties for first place, ...it's a complicated and confusing rating system I've devised. everyone gets a ribbon,

anyways.

Keeps temp in the cold and wind very well, unlike the thinner metal of my gas grill. Overnight smoke and it drifted 4 degrees as the digital temp probe registered to my phone, that was impressive to me. Things taste better with a little, or a lot, of wood involved. Cooking with fire is awesome, I mean right over the coals, that's tied for first place as well. Sometimes it is a pain with prep time, if you don't have a lot of it but you need to make supper quick. I also don't use it in the winter time as I'm nervous to crack the ceramic in below zero temps. They say it can be used but I don't want to chance it so I use gas only in the winter time.

I can't remember what was rated well in the under a grand category, and I'm sure things have changed over the years, but I think Vision was a good option. I have the Kamado Joe Classic 2 and I'd totally vouch for it, heck, I'd get the bigger one now but it is just a little too big, they need like a 22" sized unit. The accessory list is lengthy and I have a few that are well worth it, pretty much everything cast iron has been great from them. The unit controls are simple with mine but I saw a couple that got fancy, seriously though, I'd keep it simple. If you do get one, make sure the top vent doesn't went straight up, side is better in case a storm moves in and your food gets soaked.


----------



## bolero

I usually have to haul ass, to get my prep work done in time, after I light the coals in a charcoal chimney

ps why is it so fucking hard to find REGULAR HORSERADISH???

everything is full of mayonnaise, egg yolks, and all kinds of other offensive, unhealthy crap

can't beat regular horseradish IMO, it's the best

BBQ'd steak, a bunch of mushrooms, and some sweet potatoes/yams today. yum


----------



## jb welder

bolero said:


> ps why is it so fucking hard to find REGULAR HORSERADISH???
> 
> everything is full of mayonnaise, egg yolks, and all kinds of other offensive, unhealthy crap
> 
> can't beat regular horseradish IMO, it's the best


Look for 'Prepared' rather than 'Creamed'.
Also, it's supposed to be very easy to make your own fresh from the root, but I've yet to try.


----------



## Judas68fr

I've made good progress on the BBQ-pizza over the last couple weeks. The key components: indirect heat, a small piece of applewood on the hot coals for taste, and obviously the pizza stone.
I'm using parchment paper as I don't have a peel yet, that should change soon. Don't think I'll ever eat pizza out ever again!


----------



## bolero

cool Judas, one of these days I'll try pizza

did lamb today, and mushrooms. ahhh


----------



## vadsy

did burgers yesterday and was shooting for pizza today but the day was supposed to be shitty for outdoor cooking, I scrapped plans for dough only to have it turn out great and I ended up grilling sausage.

in regards to pizza. I use a stone inside over the winter but a little oven dealy on the grill in the summer time. this little thing has been wonderful and makes me want to build a mini wood fired pizza oven. BakerStone pizza box


----------



## vadsy

made breakfast for lunch










@Diablo if you're still looking at kamado egg grills I forgot to mention the Louisiana. I remember seeing them at Costco last year and they shared some of the traditional offerings along the same lines as the Green Egg. I was going for one myself but a sale popped up on the unit I currently have. Anyways, I didn't see them at Costco this year but Cabela's is carrying them as well and I went in for some new tubes this week and saw them


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> made breakfast for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Diablo if you're still looking at kamado egg grills I forgot to mention the Louisiana. I remember seeing them at Costco last year and they shared some of the traditional offerings along the same lines as the Green Egg. I was going for one myself but a sale popped up on the unit I currently have. Anyways, I didn't see them at Costco this year but Cabela's is carrying them as well and I went in for some new tubes this week and saw them


Thanks, I was looking at the LG ones... Costco has the advantage of delivery from their website...and it’s a full kit with cover and heat diffuser...I thought I’d wait for a sale in June..but it covid-sold out, along with so much outdoor gear this year...bikes, boats, power sports, etc. I think cabelas is sold out too, Online anyway.

lowes had an advertised sale on Kamado joe classics 2x this month, both were all sold out as well.
Prob have to wait until next year.

I think HD and CT carry the vision grills.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> Thanks, I was looking at the LG ones... Costco has the advantage of delivery from their website...and it’s a full kit with cover and heat diffuser...I thought I’d wait for a sale in June..but it covid-sold out, along with so much outdoor gear this year...bikes, boats, power sports, etc. I think cabelas is sold out too, Online anyway.
> 
> lowes had an advertised sale on Kamado joe classics 2x this month, both were all sold out as well.
> Prob have to wait until next year.
> 
> I think HD and CT carry the vision grills.


The heat diffuser is what I didn't see in the Cabela's display and when I searched online today it wasn't clear but I do remember now seeing it at Costco. It is a must in my opinion. The other thing that's nice on the Louisiana is getting the second tier grate as part of the basic package. I needed one, ended up building it for cheap and it has been useful for doubling the square footage for longer cooks.


----------



## Sneaky

Did some red beans and rice tonight and smoked turkey breast on th kamado, smothered with Carolina style mustard/vinegar sauce. Fresh Taber corn on the side. Was good.


----------



## bolero

might have already posted this, but lately I have been buying a chunk of peameal bacon/ham, and slow cooking it for 90 mins or so on the BBQ: makes fantastic sandwich meat!!


----------



## Adcandour

Went to my new go-to fish shop and grabbed some halibut (probably 5" thick at the higher point), shrimp, and scallops. Everything was grilled save the scallops. The halibut was given a char on all sides despite what you see in the pic. Shrimp were purposely overcooked, since I prefer them a little tougher for some reason.

I used my homemade ghee with some garlic, lime zest, and a thyme twig for the drizzle. I was just excited to use my copper core D5 pan/pot set, since my ex-wife got my old set. I get as excited over cooking gear as I do over guitars. Almost.


----------



## Lola

Hey Adcandour like your new avatar!


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> did burgers yesterday and was shooting for pizza today but the day was supposed to be shitty for outdoor cooking, I scrapped plans for dough only to have it turn out great and I ended up grilling sausage.
> 
> in regards to pizza. I use a stone inside over the winter but a little oven dealy on the grill in the summer time. this little thing has been wonderful and makes me want to build a mini wood fired pizza oven. BakerStone pizza box


wonder what temps the inside of that box goes to?
Ive got an order in for an Ooni Karu...but noone has stock anywhere.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> wonder what temps the inside of that box goes to?
> Ive got an order in for an Ooni Karu...but noone has stock anywhere.


I can't honestly say but it's too hot sometimes when I over preheat it, but I found the sweet spot. 

The Karu looks cool, I've seen it before but didn't pay attention. where did you order from?


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> I can't honestly say but it's too hot sometimes when I over preheat it, but I found the sweet spot.
> 
> The Karu looks cool, I've seen it before but didn't pay attention. where did you order from?


I'll have to check my email...it was some place in Ottawa. unfortunately their site didn't show they were out of stock at time of order. also looked at nellaonline.ca dicksonsbbq and cookstore.ca (cant recommend this one...bad reputation for long delays without indication at time of order)


----------



## Milkman

We really don't BBQ much at all. I would say maybe a half dozen times a year is probably about average for us.

This morning a friend and colleague of mine from Brazil sent me a few pictures of a visit he made to my home two years ago.

He was very happy with the steaks I prepared (T-bones straight from my butcher). Having visited Sao Paulo years ago, I can tell you they know how to cook a steak.


----------



## Adcandour

@Milkman You ever worry about that siding getting toasted? Don't ask me why I worry.

The steaks look great, btw.


----------



## Milkman

Adcandour said:


> @Milkman You ever worry about that siding getting toasted? Don't ask me why I worry.
> 
> The steaks look great, btw.



Well, two things Chuck.

1. The siding was damaged by someone with a pellet gun so we didn't worry about damaging it more.
2. We moved the BBQ this summer anyway.

It never suffered any heat damage when it was where it is in the pictures, but as I said, we don't use it much. Really it's for the rare occasions when we have guests.

The steaks were juicy, not over cooked and fresh.


----------



## Adcandour

Korean beef ribs. Love these things. Pretty decent asian grocer. If these aren't sliced by a korean, they're not the real thing. If you can't taste the difference, you're mom probably hates you.


----------



## Sneaky

It’s labour day weekend...


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> It’s labour day weekend...
> 
> View attachment 327208


nice. I put mine on last night, should be ready in time for dinner


----------



## vadsy

brown sugar and coffee rub, and a few other things. pecan smoked with apple and cider vinegar mop
about to get wrapped and go back in.


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> brown sugar and coffee rub, and a few other things. pecan smoked with apple and cider vinegar mop
> about to get wrapped and go back in.
> View attachment 327223


What exactly are you mopping it with?


----------



## vadsy

Adcandour said:


> What exactly are you mopping it with?


just apple juice, apple cider vinegar and a little water. I used to spray it on but overspray made a mess and having a brush just allows for easier control. plus less clean up. I pour the remainder in the bottom of the foil when I wrap it.


----------



## zztomato

A mix of Adam Perry-Lang recipe and a couple other random recipes. It's a long day of watching the temp but well worth it. This is the final step to just tighten up the bbq sauce.


----------



## bolero

last night I sliced the hell out of my finger, by twirling one of those inexpensive BBQ tongs around ONCE

be careful with those things, the insides of the arms are razor sharp.


----------



## Adcandour

bolero said:


> last night I sliced the hell out of my finger, by twirling one of those inexpensive BBQ tongs around ONCE
> 
> be careful with those things, the insides of the arms are razor sharp.


Good to know. I have so many of those dollar store tongs, that I have to be mindful of them every time I reach into one of my drawers.


----------



## vadsy

lemon garlic chicken with some rosemary and oregano over the coals


----------



## vadsy

full brisket, 12 lbs or so, went on last night. simple, salt and pepper with some red chilli flakes. oak smoked.


----------



## Diablo

So, all the time in the summer, and the depleted stock of units in stores led me to a different direction from getting a Kamado after all.









used it twice so far...first time to reheat my leftover baseball steak from the Keg(on a cast iron pan with some yellow peppers , to make a fajita)...turned out awesome.

next day, tried pizza...total fail. Bricks werent hot enough, pizza dough stuck to them, pizza was too thick and too loaded up so ended up messy, and I really need a pizza peel to do it right. Lots to learn.


----------



## Diablo

Adcandour said:


> Korean beef ribs. Love these things. Pretty decent asian grocer. If these aren't sliced by a korean, they're not the real thing. If you can't taste the difference, you're mom probably hates you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 324736


No love for the Costco ones? always thought they were pretty good...but never had anything to compare to.


----------



## vadsy

hope you have better luck next time, that looks like a great unit.

here is some pizza I made a week or to ago.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> hope you have better luck next time, that looks like a great unit.
> 
> here is some pizza I made a week or to ago.
> 
> View attachment 328907
> 
> View attachment 328908


The tomato slices were a bold move...I wouldve worrried that all that moisture from them would make things soggy. But you got the crust nice and thin. Did you do the dough from scratch? we used the balls of dough from longos. The bottom got crispy and the top looked nice, but the middle of the crust was doughy.


----------



## vadsy

yea, I've had the soggy problem. these were out of the garden and more of a mealy texture so less liquid spilling out. but if I use something like a Roma I cut them up ahead of time and let them sit on some paper towel to absorb the juices before adding them to the pizza

I do the dough from scratch. found after different attempts that simple semolina flour based recipe works best. get the dough thin, load evenly, get the stone hot and with the help of some flour or cornmeal rotate every minute or so. gotta eyeball it at that point


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> No love for the Costco ones? always thought they were pretty good...but never had anything to compare to.


Does Costco hire koreans? I haven't seen any....

I can post a pic of what I'm about to do with some this afternoon. Although they aren't sliced thin in this recipe, I had the korean dude slice it at least once to make it official.


----------



## vadsy

brisket turned out well, 17.5 hrs, nice and low. rested for 1.5 and it was falling apart. made a root beer ginger sauce to help out with the burnt ends.


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> brisket turned out well, 17.5 hrs, nice and low. rested for 1.5 and it was falling apart. made a root beer ginger sauce to help out with the burnt ends.
> 
> View attachment 329103
> 
> View attachment 329104


I'd love to get into making brisket.
On the weekends I would look over my balcony this summer and a few times there was a competition BBQ rib truck thing down on the boardwalk.

That meant I was getting a combination of meats for dinner. The brisket was done salty and Savory every time. As opposed to covered in barbecue sauce. I absolutely loved it.

I'm not sure why I haven't touched a brisket, but I think it's time. The only thing is that I'll have to finish it in the oven. Is that even possible?

I'm getting a new barbecue next year no. I can't live like this anymore. Fuc the Napoleon mini grills


----------



## Diablo

Adcandour said:


> Does Costco hire koreans? I haven't seen any....


fk Costco. #koreanlivesmatter2020


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> brisket turned out well, 17.5 hrs, nice and low. rested for 1.5 and it was falling apart. made a root beer ginger sauce to help out with the burnt ends.
> 
> View attachment 329103
> 
> View attachment 329104


you low and slow guys always amaze me. I just cant go to sleep with a bbq still cooking.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> you low and slow guys always amaze me. I just cant go to sleep with a bbq still cooking.


the first couple of times you worry and take some extra precaution but it all works out and the next time it gets easier without the worry. I remember setting alarms and getting up to check things, now its just better to leave it and go to bed.


----------



## keto

What to do. Have a Cuisinart, a big SS beast in great shape externally and just wrecked inside. It uses ceramic plates above the burners, but they get broken and disintegrate pretty fast, and are expensive to replace, not a fan. Used it for a while with no ceramics, but it plugs up the burners sooner rather than later, now some need replacing and the others don't seem to produce much heat.

Refurb the beast? New burners, ceramics. Man, that's an expensive road, for a unit I don't love....but the huge metal chassis is in _perfect_ shape.

WWYD?


----------



## vadsy

I'm a fan of doing the work to make it go again but you gotta make sure its worth it. Are parts easily available? How much and how often will you be spending to fix it up? Or is to just worth getting something new and not have to worry about servicing because its gonna last? Maybe bite it and get the Napoleon or Weber thats gonna serve you longer.

I grew up with some of the cheapest grills around but when I started dating and having dinners at my girls home with her dads nice stuff delivering without flareups and hotspots I decided it may be worth to buy one grill for a 10-15 year haul rather than a 3-5 and throw it out.

I also see grills getting returned to Costco this time of year., heck, buy new in the spring, use it and return it. repeat next year. or don't.

edit-; to address the question. can you replace the burners with OEM and get some plates made to suit your needs? steel? thicker than the ceramic, beef it up? Metal Supermarket locally here can cut and bend something if you need it and I bet it would be way cheaper. some new SS, thicker grates and youre off and running. visit BBQ Country, they have all kinds of stuff in stock but you may need to mod it. do a clean and a serious burn off to break things in. good luck


----------



## vadsy

I restored this thing from the ground up many years ago. sandblasted and painted each piece with proper heat rated finishes, I used a paint gun and spray booth to do it right. converted from propane to natural gas. new ceramic coated cast iron grates, still being sold. new homemade shelving with aerodynamic racing stripes for help with a quick sear. new wheels, knobs, hardware and temp gauge since the original 70's parts were worn out, luckily still available on the shelf. The burner was a solid bowtie shaped cast iron unit that weighed as much as a boat anchor, the ports were very clogged but a blasting solved that. lasted me ten years and I still managed to pass it on to someone who kept using it. the solid burner and available parts were a big help in making the decision to fix it up


----------



## Diablo

keto said:


> What to do. Have a Cuisinart, a big SS beast in great shape externally and just wrecked inside. It uses ceramic plates above the burners, but they get broken and disintegrate pretty fast, and are expensive to replace, not a fan. Used it for a while with no ceramics, but it plugs up the burners sooner rather than later, now some need replacing and the others don't seem to produce much heat.
> 
> Refurb the beast? New burners, ceramics. Man, that's an expensive road,* for a unit I don't love.*...but the huge metal chassis is in _perfect_ shape.
> 
> WWYD?


As vadsy said, depends on parts availability and costs.
i kept an older broil king going bc it was easy and relatively affordable to just change the burner tubes.

new isnt always better. My cousin bought a fairly pricy Weber a while back...got only about 5yrs out of it before needing work. I was shocked and disappointed for him. I suspect corners have been cut.

but, why dont you love it?


----------



## vadsy

I'm making dinners for some of the single moms in my neighbourhood so I put four racks on this morning. 

sharing is caring


----------



## Diablo

So, update on my Pizza oven.
after my first couple tries were less than stellar,I watched some YT vids, and tried a couple ideas.
Great success!
My last 2 cooks were awesome...restaurant grade wood oven pizza. Also did a steak in a cast iron pan, and some grilled veg in one of those perforated pans.
The trick that worked for me, was to damp down the chimney and control the heat with the door, keeping it just cracked open a bit, once the fire had some real heat.
time from match strike to plate is about an hour.

I do need to get some really good gloves though for handling the veg pan/cast iron pan. The suede welding gloves I use aren’t even close to protective enough, though they are fine for just pizza.


----------



## StevieMac

Regarding the question of whether to fix up or buy again, it really does depend on a number of factors, including parts availability of course but also whether you think it was a good unit to begin with. Due to circumstances, I ended up keeping this ( SOLD - Bobby Baker's BBQ. ) and _boy_ am I ever glad I did. After replacing the burner set (required) and regulator (recommended) via GrillSpot.ca, it's working perfectly again. I replaced the ignitor for good measure, scraped out the box and catch pan, and successfully cleaned the original grills up as well. After installing the box of new flavorizer bars that were given to me with the BBQ, I'm back in grilling heaven!


----------



## Adcandour

Just an update on my situation...

I'm fucking off that Napoleon Travel Q I bought at the beginning of summer. I'm going back to the Weber performer. If I'm not cooking with charcoal, grilling is pointless. 

I even bought those wood pellet holder tubes, but smoked versus charcoal is still not ideal. Throwing chucks of dry wood in with the charcoal is the ticket. Now I gotta wait until next fucking summer to enjoy proper bbq.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> I restored this thing from the ground up many years ago. sandblasted and painted each piece with proper heat rated finishes, I used a paint gun and spray booth to do it right. converted from propane to natural gas. new ceramic coated cast iron grates, still being sold. new homemade shelving with aerodynamic racing stripes for help with a quick sear. new wheels, knobs, hardware and temp gauge since the original 70's parts were worn out, luckily still available on the shelf. The burner was a solid bowtie shaped cast iron unit that weighed as much as a boat anchor, the ports were very clogged but a blasting solved that. lasted me ten years and I still managed to pass it on to someone who kept using it. the solid burner and available parts were a big help in making the decision to fix it up
> 
> View attachment 329205
> 
> View attachment 329206
> 
> View attachment 329207
> 
> View attachment 329208


I love to see this sort of thing...hate seeing bbq's out in the trash with so much good metal on them.


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> I love to see this sort of thing...hate seeing bbq's out in the trash with so much good metal on them.


Well, just to counter Vadsy's environmentally sound solution, I'm going to roll my napoleon right into lake simcoe where it belongs. Unless you have both elements on high, an f'n fart would blow them out. Can't believe the engineers fucked up so bad.


----------



## Diablo

Adcandour said:


> Well, just to counter Vadsy's environmentally sound solution, I'm going to roll my napoleon right into lake simcoe where it belongs. Unless you have both elements on high, an f'n fart would blow them out. Can't believe the engineers fucked up so bad.


too bad you dont have metal scavengers around Fridays.....around here, they'll pick up anything for scrap.


----------



## jb welder

For some reason I'm envisioning Bubbles pulling "this perfectly good barbecue" out of Simcoe.


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> too bad you dont have metal scavengers around Fridays.....around here, they'll pick up anything for scrap.


I sold it. No more bbq until next year. Unless i can find one for cheap


----------



## vadsy

couple of meals planned for this weekend, just the immediate family due to all the Covid goings on. kinda sad about that actually
pomegranate braised beef ribs with sweet potato mash tonight and some Cornish hens later on


----------



## Diablo

I tried sourdough bread in the pizza oven tonight, after the pizza ...the part that wasn’t burnt was really good. 
i’ll try it in a regular oven next time for the better temp control.


----------



## vadsy

smaller celebrate, little Cornish birds served with garlic mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> couple of meals planned for this weekend, just the immediate family due to all the Covid goings on. kinda sad about that actually
> pomegranate braised beef ribs with sweet potato mash tonight and some Cornish hens later on


that marbling tho....


----------



## vadsy

we need to get this thread going again. lots of guys cooking here,., please share

I've missed posting a bunch of times as I finally decided to try the ceramic through the winter. anyways, tonight was smashed burgers, thanks to @sulphur for posting the vid in another thread


----------



## Adcandour

Well, I'm trying to get my old bbq back. Should have it tomorrow and be eating ribs by Monday. I miss charcoal.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> we need to get this thread going again. lots of guys cooking here,., please share
> 
> I've missed posting a bunch of times as I finally decided to try the ceramic through the winter. anyways, tonight was smashed burgers, thanks to @sulphur for posting the vid in another thread


Dude, those buns do not look up to your standards. Or are they some kind of 'sleeper' artisan product?


----------



## vadsy

sleeper Safeway bakery. bagged on the same day. I like freshly baked bread, who doesn't, and that's enough for me


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> I like freshly baked bread, who doesn't, and that's enough for me


I'd eat one of those burgers if you put it on a piece of white wonderbread that had fallen on the floor. But was just wondering.


----------



## Paul Running

vadsy said:


> we need to get this thread going again. lots of guys cooking here,., please share
> 
> I've missed posting a bunch of times as I finally decided to try the ceramic through the winter. anyways, tonight was smashed burgers, thanks to @sulphur for posting the vid in another thread


We didn't BBQ but the house had a chili smell all day...getting close to the end of the season for it.
The thing I like about making chili is you can hide a lot of your mistakes. My mom used to tell me that a good cook can hide their mistakes.


----------



## Adcandour

Paul Running said:


> We didn't BBQ but the house had a chili smell all day...getting close to the end of the season for it.
> The thing I like about making chili is you can hide a lot of your mistakes. My mom used to tell me that a good cook can hide their mistakes.
> 
> View attachment 356468


Paul. Buddy.

I don't see a grill, or anything grilled. 

You better grill something and post stat.


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> smaller celebrate, little Cornish birds served with garlic mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts


Dude.


----------



## Dorian2

@Adcandour .....


----------



## Lincoln

I've made some mighty fine steaks lately, but neglected to take any pictures. 😞


----------



## jdto

Great thread! I should have popped in here ages ago. We just moved to a house with a backyard in January and I got myself a Napoleon gasser, which has been amazing for getting back into regular grilling after decades. I would only grill at the cottage in the summer a bit and that’s it, so it took me some time to figure out the cold-weather stuff.

Today we did some marinated flank steak “carne asada” for tacos, complete with homemade salsas and corn tortillas. It was almost like being back in the taquerias in Mexico.

Last weekend, I tried a rotisserie ribs recipe that turned out really well for my first time, although in hindsight, I would start them maybe an hour earlier. I used the smoker box accessory and it helped a lot with flavour, although I also added some foil pouches of chips as time went by. The cold wind sure didn’t help with temperatures, either.

I’m now contemplating a smoker of some sort and weighing the pros and cons of the different fuels. From what I’ve read, charcoal is the way to go for flavour, but also requires the most babysitting. Gas is in the middle, while electric is almost “set it and forget it”. I can see the appeal of all three.


----------



## Paul M

Replaced my 15 year old Traeger with a Louisiana Grills pellet grill. It gets hotter, has a much bigger pellet hopper, 4 meat probes that talk to my phone. It's a nice step up.

Charcoal is the best, but pellet grills are pretty much set it and forget it. I'm too lazy to get more involved with cooking. I've long said that I don't cook, I heat. Heating meat with hot wood smoke is my preferred method. I used to heat frozen pizza on my traeger, I'm looking forward to more of the same.

I've only burned it in, and cooked a burger. Pics to follow when I heat a full meal.


----------



## Diablo

Dorian2 said:


> @Adcandour .....


Thats one of the things I most look forward to on weekends...my wife makes me a breakfast like that at least once.
Im a simple man 

Love seeing life in this thread again.
didnt do much grilling over the winter, used the wood fired pizza oven a handful of times when the weather was milder. Plan to use it a lot more this summer, I think I figured out my temperature issues with it, just have to see if its replicable. I'll post pics of the results soon, now that we have more daylight.


----------



## Adcandour

Got my PROPER BBQ back - and I'm absolutely stoked. I'm so excited that this pun was intended.

I'm a bit rusty, as you can tell from the closest wing, but there's nothing like the taste of charcoal with a couple of logs tossed in there to make a bit of char palatable.


----------



## jdto

I’ve been researching a Weber Smokey Mountain. I can start a new thread if you guys think it’s merited, but what are opinions about them? I saw a post from @vadsy earlier that you had one. Could you give me the downlow? Keep in mind this would be my first smoker and would be a companion to my Napoleon Prestige 500. I don’t mind spending some time tending a cook, but if I get into overnight smokes, I’m not sure if I want to be getting up at 6am to tend fires. What do you think?


----------



## vadsy

regarding the smokey mountain. it was fine but two main things made me want to switch it up. the temperature would swing wildly with the slightest gust of wind, be it because of the air vents or the fact it was made out of a thinner materials. the second was I couldn't really grill with it, smoker yes but not really a grill.

other things I didn't like but weren't dealbreakers. I didn't like filling the bowl with water and then later cleaning it, guess I could have used sand as other do but I thought I'd be sacrificing moisture. found out later the moisture wasn't an issue, it was my first smoker. you live and learn. didn't really like using briquets, I prefer lump charcoal, but again, probably could have but was new to smoking and went along because others were doing it.


----------



## Adcandour

jdto said:


> I’ve been researching a Weber Smokey Mountain. I can start a new thread if you guys think it’s merited, but what are opinions about them? I saw a post from @vadsy earlier that you had one. Could you give me the downlow? Keep in mind this would be my first smoker and would be a companion to my Napoleon Prestige 500. I don’t mind spending some time tending a cook, but if I get into overnight smokes, I’m not sure if I want to be getting up at 6am to tend fires. What do you think?



You should only smoke for a maximum of two hours and then finish in your oven. After 2 hours you're not adding anything. I will continue to promote the Weber Performer and use their Smokenator attachment.


----------



## jdto

I got nice smoke flavour from using the smoker accessory for my Napoleon with some burgers last month, as well as with the ribs from a couple of weeks back. I have visions of pork butts and briskets dancing in my head, but I think maybe for now I'll try to get to the point where I'm maximizing what I'm doing with the Prestige 500 before I start buying other stuff.


----------



## vadsy

smoking is in again and everyone has something to offer, some in multiple fuel types. I'm sure you can find something when you are ready.


----------



## Sneaky

I used a WSM for about 15 years with zero complaints. Vadsy makes some good points though. I got a Kamado Joe a few years ago so the Weber didn’t get much used unless I was having a party. I sold it when we moved to a place with a postage stamp sized backyard, but I do miss it sometimes. I think it was easier and less fuss to get consistent bbq with it. The Kamado is awesome for grilling, but smoking can be more difficult and a bit hit and miss.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> I used a WSM for about 15 years with zero complaints. Vadsy makes some good points though. I got a Kamado Joe a few years ago so the Weber didn’t get much used unless I was having a party. I sold it when we moved to a place with a postage stamp sized backyard, but I do miss it sometimes. I think it was easier and less fuss to get consistent bbq with it. The Kamado is awesome for grilling, but smoking can be more difficult and a bit hit and miss.


The Kamado is awesome for grilling, agreed, and I regret not upgrading to the larger one when Lowes was clearing them out. Now you can't find anything for sale. I never had any issues smoking with it, in fact I find it easier than the Weber, but to each his own. I also decided rotisserie would be worth a try and the Kamado does that pretty well also. I've done the small chicken to a 12lb turkey. This summer I want a try wings in a cage thingy, a large hunk of pork and some sort of stuffed beef of Argentinian flavour









apologies if I've already posted this


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> The Kamado is awesome for grilling, agreed, and I regret not upgrading to the larger one when Lowes was clearing them out. Now you can't find anything for sale. I never had any issues smoking with it, in fact I find it easier than the Weber, but to each his own. I also decided rotisserie would be worth a try and the Kamado does that pretty well also. I've done the small chicken to a 12lb turkey. This summer I want a try wings in a cage thingy, a large hunk of pork and some sort of stuffed beef of Argentinian flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies if I've already posted this


My only problem with the Kamado is I can't do 10-12 hour cooks. The heat always starts tapering off after about 6 hours. Not long enough to get to a butt or brisket up to 200. I often have to finish in the oven which is OK, but that would never happen with the WSM.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> My only problem with the Kamado is I can't do 10-12 hour cooks. The heat always starts tapering off after about 6 hours. Not long enough to get to a butt or brisket up to 200. I often have to finish in the oven which is OK, but that would never happen with the WSM.


huh. it was the exact opposite for me. I've done 18 hour cooks on the KJ and the digital temp changes 14 degrees overnight, hardly something to worry about. but I had a tougher time on the Weber.


----------



## jdto

Almost ready to go here.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> *The Kamado is awesome for grilling, agreed, and I regret not upgrading to the larger one when* Lowes was clearing them out. Now you can't find anything for sale. I never had any issues smoking with it, in fact I find it easier than the Weber, but to each his own. I also decided rotisserie would be worth a try and the Kamado does that pretty well also. I've done the small chicken to a 12lb turkey. This summer I want a try wings in a cage thingy, a large hunk of pork and some sort of stuffed beef of Argentinian flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies if I've already posted this


Based on that, would you say the mini ones 13” or so, are useless?


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> Based on that, would you say the mini ones 13” or so, are useless?


I wouldn’t call it useless but it wouldn’t be for me. My brother lived in a high rise and had a little Lodge cast iron unit he used with coals for smoking and grilling, it wasn’t much different than the 13” Joe. I think it would be limited for shorter cooks as you couldn’t really pack it with fuel and it would be hard to fit a rack of ribs on.


----------



## SWLABR

Gonna grill a couple steaks too. Fried mushrooms & onions.
And.....


----------



## vadsy

I've been away literally and figuratively (kinda) and they didn't;t have a grill I could use,., nice to be home. plain ol steak with some roasted potatoes and mushrooms


----------



## SWLABR

Good Friday fish ‘n chips. I love fish, but hate the stink in the house. This is a perfect solution.
They aren’t as dark as they look (from cooking). My wife is gluten intolerant. These are my homemade GF breadcrumbs. Gives a bit darker finish.


----------



## jdto

Easter lunch was stuffed pork loin on the rotisserie and drip pan potatoes, with both regular and sweet potatoes in the mix. I put some pecan chips in the smoker box to add some smokey flavour and it was amazing.


----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> Good Friday fish ‘n chips. I love fish, but hate the stink in the house. This is a perfect solution.
> They aren’t as dark as they look (from cooking). My wife is gluten intolerant. These are my homemade GF breadcrumbs. Gives a bit darker finish.
> View attachment 358832
> 
> View attachment 358833


I've been doing the same thing but make a beer batter, easy on the flour usually and up the other spices. fish and chips outside is a relief cuz it keeps the mess down inside but I still go easy on the oil as not to start a fire

been turning these guys

















into these,., sorry the quality is so bad. winter grilling is often in the friggin dark so the pictures are potato quality


----------



## oldjoat

bet they still tasted mighty fine .


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> I've been doing the same thing but make a beer batter, easy on the flour usually and up the other spices. fish and chips outside is a relief cuz it keeps the mess down inside but I still go easy on the oil as not to start a fire
> 
> been turning these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into these,., sorry the quality is so bad. winter grilling is often in the friggin dark so the pictures are potato quality


I love beer battered fish. But, I’m not gluten intolerant, just the wife. I don’t know which GF beer would make a good substitute. I’ve heard some nasty stories about it, so I don’t want to get stuck with the other 5 from a six pack! Any suggestions here would be much appreciated.
Yours look perfect!


----------



## vadsy

didn't plan this yesterday but my wife turned Chefs Table on in the morning and I couldn't sit around,. had to scramble to get this on. the pork is already a usual routine for me but I wanted to make tortillas, they were ok but not great. I'll try again later


----------



## 10409

I bought a Weber smokefire pellet grill. It makes good food but kinda takes the fun out of it. Bluetooth bbq’s just don’t feel right, it’s like cheating


----------



## jdto

vadsy said:


> didn't plan this yesterday but my wife turned Chefs Table on in the morning and I couldn't sit around,. had to scramble to get this on. the pork is already a usual routine for me but I wanted to make tortillas, they were ok but not great. I'll try again later


Tortillas are so simple, yet not so easy. There is definitely a knack to getting them right.


----------



## Paul Running

About 40 seconds a side...when that bubble forms, it's close to flipping.


----------



## vadsy

mike_oxbig said:


> I bought a Weber smokefire pellet grill. It makes good food but kinda takes the fun out of it. Bluetooth bbq’s just don’t feel right, it’s like cheating


I wanted a pellet grill for a long time, just haven't got around to it. The nice thing is now there are so many more options then there was 4-5 years ago. The Smokefire caught my eye earlier last year, how do you like yours? I watched a review yesterday and the dude was pretty rough on it.


----------



## vadsy

couple of PSA items.

Lowes is blowing out a lot of the Kamado Joe accessories. dunno why, get them if you need them
the Vermont Castings smoking wood chunks from Canadian Tire are pretty great, so far been liking what I picked this season

couple of grilled food items.


----------



## numb41

Don’t follow this thread at night 
Don’t follow this thread at night...


----------



## keto

OK, screw it. The big 4 burner ss body ceramic shields that busted the first year and anyways were impossible to clean 8 year old unit just will not heat up very quickly nor produce much flame. I gave it a super scrub down last year, but I think that was its last usefulness without a major overhaul. I might have asked last year but I’m asking again, and I’ll admit I’m in favour of scrap and buy whatever you guys tell me as a $1-1.5K patio unit suitable for large ish family events. Propane experience, willing to learn/experiment somewhat.

Or just buy new burners and some sort of alternate shields off Amazon or etc. Cuisinart unit, should be compatible parts available (?).


----------



## 10409

vadsy said:


> I wanted a pellet grill for a long time, just haven't got around to it. The nice thing is now there are so many more options then there was 4-5 years ago. The Smokefire caught my eye earlier last year, how do you like yours? I watched a review yesterday and the dude was pretty rough on it.


Its basically a convection oven with the usual bbq hot/cold spots, with some added current technology to guarantee its obsolete in 5 years. If you enjoy spending 15 minutes waiting for your bbq to turn off, or 15 minutes waiting for your bbq to turn on because you didn’t turn it off properly, it’s for you. Maybe I just don’t like gimmicks. Going back to natural gas next time I get pro xtra rewards


----------



## 10409

mike_oxbig said:


> Its basically a convection oven with the usual bbq hot/cold spots, with some added current technology to guarantee its obsolete in 5 years. If you enjoy spending 15 minutes waiting for your bbq to turn off, or 15 minutes waiting for your bbq to turn on because you didn’t turn it off properly, it’s for you. Maybe I just don’t like gimmicks. Going back to natural gas next time I get pro xtra rewards


I should note it does make very good food. But you’re not the daddio of the patio you’re just some Douchebag waiting for his phone to beep.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> OK, screw it. The big 4 burner ss body ceramic shields that busted the first year and anyways were impossible to clean 8 year old unit just will not heat up very quickly nor produce much flame. I gave it a super scrub down last year, but I think that was its last usefulness without a major overhaul. I might have asked last year but I’m asking again, and I’ll admit I’m in favour of scrap and buy whatever you guys tell me as a $1-1.5K patio unit suitable for large ish family events. Propane experience, willing to learn/experiment somewhat.
> 
> Or just buy new burners and some sort of alternate shields off Amazon or etc. Cuisinart unit, should be compatible parts available (?).


I've done the yearly cleaning, servicing and even rebuilds, ..wire brush and compressor all the tubes and orifices, but eventually you can just say it has served and time to be replaced. If you replace parts, will you be happy with it for another 8 years? I vote for a new one.


----------



## Adcandour

A Gold Wagyu Ribeye as part 1 of my end of work celebrations... 

Salted and air drying overnight...


----------



## Adcandour

Grabbed a flank steak from the butcher as an interim meal while I wait for the steak to dry up a bit.

This is deceptively big. Biggest flank I've ever made. Again, I dropped the ball and over-charred one side, but it didn't take away from anything - thankfully.


----------



## vadsy

how do YOU prepare a flank? I see it all the time but never looked in to grilling it. and this isn't your first post about these, gotta be tasty if you keep going back


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> how do YOU prepare a flank? I see it all the time but never looked in to grilling it. and this isn't your first post about these, gotta be tasty if you keep going back


2 ways: 

A typical Korean marinade...sesame oil, ginger, soy...etc.

I marinade for only a few hours. They recommend overnight, but I hate it when all you taste is marinade. I like to know I'm eating meat.

Get the grill hot and grill 5 minutes per side and then finish it on indirect for about another 4 minutes. Slice across the grain. Done. 

2) get it semi-frozen, so you can thinly slice. Put it on the skewers like I have pictured somewhere in this thread. I actually prefer this, but it can be time consuming. I usually paint on some sort of teriyaki marinade - asian sauce they use for beef short ribs is best.


----------



## jdto

When I did flank steak for tacos a couple of weeks ago, I marinaded overnight with a mix of soy sauce, olive oil, garlic, lime juice, salt & pepper and onion slices. Maybe a few other things in there I can't recall. I did a reverse sear with the Napoleon sear station and it came out really nicely. Next time, I will probably filet it in half so it's thinner and either go hot on the grill, or straight to the searing station. I want to add some chile to the marinade, but my wife is very sensitive to hot stuff, so I have to be careful with how much. Tacos de arrachera are her favourite, so I don't want her to have it ruined with too much spice.


----------



## vadsy

I picked up some flank steak that I plan to do over the coals today. gotta prep it right away.

also did some breakfast for lunch, steak and eggs and such









does anyone want to do a BBQ sauce exchange program? something favourite and local you want to share? something that may not be available nationwide. I'll happily start, PM me an addy and I'll send you my fav sauce


----------



## vadsy

the flank steak worked out very well, two hour marinade and some skewers over coals. also decided to try green onion cakes, turned out great.


----------



## Sneaky

Thread needs a bumpin’










View attachment 364735


----------



## keto

Scrapped the Cuisinart, tried some parts of Amazon, supposed to fit but not close. Cuisinart direct and their distributors all sold out of burners and/or upgrade kits. Not going the summer without a bbq. Anyone want a nice stainless propane 4 burner shell, with unused side burner?

Bought a bare bones Napoleon 4 burner propane, no side burners or extras. So far so good.


----------



## Lola

Grilled Tofu with cherry tomatoes and red onion with barbecue dipping sauce. My dinner tonight and lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> ...with unused side burner?


lol. on large item collection day I walked the neighbourhood armed with a zip cut and hand tools looking for a side burner. I want to install one in my countertop outdoors. Surprisingly tougher to find one in natural gas and surprisingly, out of the 8 or so I came across only one had been used. That being said the bbq's doors were taped on but the side burner hadn't been fired. Dude watched my disassemble his old grill on his lawn.

Have fun with the new grill.

I stopped in for some sauces at BBQ Country and spotted this.


----------



## jdto

We did steak frites yesterday for Mother’s Day dinner as requested by my wife. I picked up a couple of PEI grass fed ribeyes and did a reverse sear, which turned out amazingly well.


----------



## Lola

Grilled some avocados for breaky. Sea salt and some dried red peppers add to this tasty meal.


----------



## Diablo

Lola said:


> Grilled some avocados for breaky. Sea salt and some dried red peppers add to this tasty meal.
> View attachment 365057


I like that you grill alternative things...I never thought tofu/avocados could be grilled.
my household aren’t big carnivores, if I learned some of these things, we might use the bbq more than a few times a year.


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> I like that you grill alternative things...I never thought tofu/avocados could be grilled.
> my household aren’t big carnivores, if I learned some of these things, we might use the bbq more than a few times a year.


Not sure if you've ever had afghan food, but sometimes you'll notice they have long skewers of whole tomatoes lying around. I will throw a whole tomato on the charcoal grill, let it char and then put it to the side while everythign else cooks. It's a simple and super-flavourful side. It needs to get that smoky flavour to be next level, but so good mashed into some rice...


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


> I like that you grill alternative things...I never thought tofu/avocados could be grilled.
> my household aren’t big carnivores, if I learned some of these things, we might use the bbq more than a few times a year.


I learned the hard way. I marinate my extra firm(imperative) tofu in a marinade of fresh ginger, Worcester sauce, lemon juice and honey for 24 hours. Then put it on skewers and grill until done. Then I might make a dipping sauce or not. But with a side of rice and beans it’s a complete nutritious meal. I make enough for a couple of meals.

Avocados have to be firm and not super ripe because they get a bit mushy. Orange sections or even a whole peeled one grilled is such a nice sweet treat too. I prefer Navel oranges but any orange will do.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Grilled some avocados for breaky. Sea salt and some dried red peppers add to this tasty meal.
> View attachment 365057


This is (1 a very excellent photo, and 2) good to know about the avocados needing to be firm. I sometimes buy firm ones expecting them to ripen, but for some reason they don't always. Now I can do this!


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> This is (1 a very excellent photo, and 2) good to know about the avocados needing to be firm. I sometimes buy firm ones expecting them to ripen, but for some reason they don't always. Now I can do this!


I tried grilling avocados that were very ripe and most of it fell through the grill. You can also get tinfoil or a pie plate and grill that way. Before I grill them I just brush them with a little extra virgin olive oil. It makes for nice grill marks and adds to the flavour.

I have tried them in the smoker as per my husband’s request. Took them out of their skins and wrapped it all up in foil. I didn’t like the taste. We used hickory chips. Just too intense for my liking.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I tried grilling avocados that were very ripe and most of it fell through the grill. You can also get tinfoil or a pie plate and grill that way. Before I grill them I just brush them with a little extra virgin olive oil. It makes for nice grill marks and adds to the flavour.


That sounds really good and is definitely going on "the list"


----------



## vadsy

Friday Night Burgers








beers and burgers








smashed with bacon, cheese and onions. served with dill pickle tangy sauce and jalapeño crisps


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> Friday Night Burgers
> 
> beers and burgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smashed with bacon, cheese and onions


Looks great, was going to ask if that was egg or mixed cheese, but I see you mentioned cheese and not egg.


----------



## vadsy

no eggs today, keeping it simple but all we had was marble cheese


----------



## Lola

Should of taken a pic but I forgot because I was hungry. We got whole baking potatoes and microwaved them for a couple of minutes just to speed up cooking time. After they came out of the microwave we waited till they were cool enough to touch. We sliced them horizontally and in the cut we put a slice of Pink Lady apple along with a thin slice of Vidalia sweet onion. Wrapped them up in foil. We grilled in the foil for about 20 minutes. The flavours were amazing. The onion and apple combined with the potatoe was a flavourable combo. Just add a splash of sea salt and pepper.


----------



## Adcandour

Steamed the ribs for about 4 hours at 220 degrees and finished on the bbq.

I finally found a supplier for the proper ribs I need for this recipe. For me, that fat is absolutely essential for ball of the bone, juicy ribs...

Ignore that massive hair - fucking gross. I made my gf eat that one.


----------



## Lola

Adcandour said:


> Steamed the ribs for about 4 hours at 220 degrees and finished on the bbq.
> 
> I finally found a supplier for the proper ribs I need for this recipe. For me, that fat is absolutely essential for ball of the bone, juicy ribs...
> 
> Ignore that massive hair - fucking gross. I made my gf eat that one.
> 
> View attachment 365455
> 
> 
> View attachment 365456


They look delish! Tender and juicy. They would be gone in no time at all at my house. This would be a nice treat for the carnivores in my family.


----------



## Lola

I am really going to pull the cat out of the bag now. I am going to start experimenting.
Going try more veggies and fruit.

I just thought of something. Thick apple slices and then when there almost done a glaze of brown sugar and maple syrup over them with a sprinkle of salty chopped cashews. I am picturing this in my head as I type. This sounds amazing.

We have a griddle and a barbecue at the cottage. The griddle would be perfect.


----------



## Lola

So ppl, what’s grillin’ for this Victoria Day weekend?

Wrong weekend! Duh!

No it is this weekend. I listened to the wrong ppl. Lol


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> So ppl, what’s grillin’ for this Victoria Day weekend?
> 
> Wrong weekend! Duh!


This weekend we'll gonna do some smoked St. Louis cut ribs on the rotisserie. I peel the silver off, then rub them with a dry rub and use hickory or mesquite chips in the smoker box for my Napoleon grill. The rotisserie effect is kind of cool because it sort of bastes them as they rotate. It takes about four hours for fall-off-the-bone smoky ribs. Sides will be slow-cooker beans, cole-slaw and cornbread. This was the result last time:


----------



## jdto

Chicken breasts seasoned with La Comadre (from Venezuela) stuffed with cheddar, red pepper and purple onion, then wrapped: 2 bacon, 2 prosciutto.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Chicken breasts seasoned with La Comadre (from Venezuela) stuffed with cheddar, red pepper and purple onion, then wrapped: 2 bacon, 2 prosciutto.
> 
> View attachment 366192


I didn’t realize what a gourmet chef you are!! They look beautiful! Excellent culinary skill.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I didn’t realize what a gourmet chef you are!! They look beautiful! Excellent culinary skill.


Haha thanks. I like to experiment and sometimes it works out, other times…not so much. But as I learn my grill, it gets better.

For these, I saw a Facebook video ad for some fancy knives and they were prepping this. I didn’t get any recipe details, so I had to wing it. Then I realized I only had enough prosciutto for two breasts, so grabbed the bacon LOL. Anyway, it worked out well. I did them for about 20 minutes indirect heat, then grilled them on medium for about 7-8 minutes per side to get the bacon and prosciutto more crispy. 

The verdict was that the family liked the bacon ones better, so next time I’ll go with that!


----------



## keto

Pork chops with black pepper, sweet/hot sauce. Foil pack onions, peppers, and Gala apples, s&p&butter. The sweetness of the apples was a great contrast and balance to the fire in the pepper and sauce. Onions and peppers, meh next time spuds or something.

Is it heretic that I didn’t salt the pork? I didn’t miss it.


----------



## jdto

Well, the ribs turned out alright tonight. I got a little distracted near the end preparing sides and enjoying a cigar, so I probably left them on a little longer than I should have (maybe 20-30 minutes). Anyway, still tasty and tender, but they could have been a touch more moist. Next time, I’ll be a bit more attentive. I’ve also been meaning to try the pre-steaming method.


----------



## vadsy

from this last week


----------



## Sneaky

Well it rained all day, so no BBQ. Cooked up a rack of wild boar in the oven instead. Turned out perfect.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Well it rained all day, so no BBQ. Cooked up a rack of wild boar in the oven instead. Turned out perfect.
> 
> View attachment 366773


which shop do you use,? I assume you have a wild boar supplier somewhere in Calgary?


----------



## Sneaky

I bought this one at Master Meats. I don’t know if they always have it, but they had some when I was there on Saturday.









Calgary's Premier Butcher and Fine Meat Purveyor | Master Meats


Master Meats butchery is the premier butcher and purveyor of fine, quality cuts of meats in the Calgary area.




www.mastermeats.com


----------



## barryc

Italian sausage


----------



## Adcandour

barryc said:


> Italian sausage


You grillin' in the dark brother?


----------



## barryc

Adcandour said:


> You grillin' in the dark brother?


In the rain


----------



## Adcandour

First time ever dealing with a chuck roast. I had to do some deep diving to figure out wtf to do with it.

I ended up smoking it on the weber using the 'smokenator' attachment for 2 hours. Threw it in the oven at 210 while I was out for a couple of hours knowing full well it'll never hit the necessary 215 to 220 degrees for the fat to transform.

Cranked the 210 to 275 until it hit about 213 - where it just fell apart. Let it sit for 45 minutes. Made the smoked gravy and served it on mash (this was leftovers).

Had a decent dinner party despite these 'fuck-off troubled and difficult times'. It was probably the nicest piece of meat to ever come off that BBQ.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Looks great despite the floating dead guy in the lake behind you.


----------



## Adcandour

johnnyshaka said:


> Looks great despite the floating dead guy in the lake behind you.


I have an insane fear of sharks (so much that I usually have to be drunk to swim in a freshwater lake). My girlfriend thought it would be funny to put Jaws on while we ate lunch.


----------



## keto

You may remember my pork chops,









and me not digging the peppers and onions. Also, I may have mis-reported the sauce as Presiden’s Choice, but it is not. Also, this formatt is largely the result of a very tasty bottle of wine, one I will seek out again.
















The sauce we totally vouch for, some sharp but not wild afterbite heat, the foil pack vegs are potatoes Gala apples again, and blueberries. Excellent plus taste, did salt, the chops. Next time might mash half the berries and separate half in the foil, for presentation on the chops. Nice fat tasty Mexican blueberrpies. Great balance of sweet and hot. 








So, after some mild early frustration with the Napoleon BBQ, I have come to quite like it, I just have to light the whole thing wide open for 10 min. to get it hot, so I do. Been getting juicy nicely cooked results.


----------



## Adcandour

Rosemary Salt:

12 long sprigs rosemary
about 30 sage leaves
2 lime zest
4 cloves garlic
3/4 cup kosher salt

Grind together. Either mix in butter when basting a steak. Or season the outside of your prime rib. You can mix with olive oil and mustard if you like and coat.


----------



## vadsy

makin breakfast and prepping a couple of 22ouncers for tonight


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> makin breakfast and prepping a couple of 22ouncers for tonight


Pig shaped, bacon press? Not ever heard of or seen such a thing, is that a thing?


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Pig shaped, bacon press? Not ever heard of or seen such a thing, is that a thing?


correct. it is a thing. it was a fathers day gift and as a bonus it's approved by the Rabbinical Council of America or RCA for short

I was hoping to have some fresh potatoes for tonight but we just finished planting and I don't think they'll sprout in time for supper. hopefully by next weekend.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> correct. it is a thing. it was a fathers day gift and as a bonus it's approved by the Rabbinical Council of America or RCA for short
> 
> I was hoping to have some fresh potatoes for tonight but we just finished planting and I don't think they'll sprout in time for supper. hopefully by next weekend.


Damn, you got some SPACE, and time. Noice.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Damn, you got some SPACE, and time. Noice.


it's family space so we share it and the planting is always a team effort so it goes quick. today we got six rows (120-130plants) weeded, tilled, fertilized, planted and watered in just over two hours. did a bunch of onions, beans, carrots, beets and peas yesterday. I'll post pictures and involve some grilling come later summer and fall


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> it's family space so we share it and the planting is always a team effort so it goes quick. today we got six rows (120-130plants) weeded, tilled, fertilized, planted and watered in just over two hours. did a bunch of onions, beans, carrots, beets and peas yesterday. I'll post pictures and involve some grilling come later summer and fall


We finished up today, will have small quantities but lots of variety, but just have a fraction of that space in a suburban back yard.


----------



## vadsy

this ended up being super duper. accompanied by some basic vegetables grilled with olive oil and balsamic. I tried a new chimichurri, it was just ok


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> this ended up being super duper. accompanied by some basic vegetables grilled with olive oil and balsamic. I tried a new chimichurri, it was just ok


What's the basket thingy, where'd you get it, and how do you use it???


----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> What's the basket thingy, where'd you get it, and how do you use it???


essentially it is just a basket. handle attaches nice and tight and it becomes a frying pan sorta thing. the beauty of this one is it cleans easy. I went through 4 or 5 of these baskets for vegetables and most got thrown out because they just get all crusty after a few uses. this guy cleans nice and it has a handle that you can use on the fly, detach and it stays cool and doesn't eat up grill space. really easy to take a second and toss whatever youre cooking. been using this for years, don't remember where I bought it, no name on it but it seems like Williams Sonoma has something similar


















Steel Grill Fry Pan Lets You Cook Everything On A Grill


You cook everything on a grill. It makes for less grease, a strong smoky flavor and a heck of a good time preparing food in the backyard. Problem is, not all food is ideal for the grill -- sliced meats, shrimps and many vegetables will often just slip through the cracks and get swallowed by




www.coolthings.com


----------



## jdto

vadsy said:


> essentially it is just a basket. handle attaches nice and tight and it becomes a frying pan sorta thing. the beauty of this one is it cleans easy. I went through 4 or 5 of these baskets for vegetables and most got thrown out because they just get all crusty after a few uses. this guy cleans nice and it has a handle that you can use on the fly, detach and it stays cool and doesn't eat up grill space. really easy to take a second and toss whatever youre cooking. been using this for years, don't remember where I bought it, no name on it but it seems like Williams Sonoma has something similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Grill Fry Pan Lets You Cook Everything On A Grill
> 
> 
> You cook everything on a grill. It makes for less grease, a strong smoky flavor and a heck of a good time preparing food in the backyard. Problem is, not all food is ideal for the grill -- sliced meats, shrimps and many vegetables will often just slip through the cracks and get swallowed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coolthings.com


That looks very useful. The ones on the WS website are non-stick, but look like they'd do the job.


----------



## Adcandour

Pics doesn't do this justice when showing size. these are some big prime beef ribs. Try to show the size by placing my hand on them.

3 hours on the grill at 250. Haven't bit into them yet though.


----------



## vadsy

I got a fire pit for the driveway this last year so I could have a beer with friends and neighbours while it was chilly. even projected the hockey games on the garage door while still social distancing this spring. tonight I decided to make simple smokies on it. tomorrow I'll try a steak. something satisfying about cutting down and chopping up your own tree, then using it to make a meal,.,., even if it is just smokies


----------



## jdto

Nice. That looks good.


----------



## Sneaky

Something a little different tonight. Found a local guy, literally a few blocks away from me that only sells fish imported from the Mediterranean. I was walking by a couple weeks ago and spotted this place. I went in and the place was dark and empty, with a lonely guy sitting behind the counter doing nothing. I asked if he had any fish, and he said no, to come back June 2. So, that was weird and I kind of forgot about it, but I was walking by again yesterday and decided to have another look. It was a bonanza of fresh sea bream and sea bass right off the plane. Only two types of fish, and you gotta clean them, but holy f*ck, this is the best fish I’ve ever had. Stuffed with lemon and rosemary, rubbed with garlic and olive oil. Did it on the gas grille, but indirect heat on a baking sheet.


----------



## Voxguy76

Sneaky said:


> Something a little different tonight. Found a local guy, literally a few blocks away from me that only sells fish imported from the Mediterranean. I was walking by a couple weeks ago and spotted this place. I went in and the place was dark and empty, with a lonely guy sitting behind the counter doing nothing. I asked if he had any fish, and he said no, to come back June 2. So, that was weird and I kind of forgot about it, but I was walking by again yesterday and decided to have another look. It was a bonanza of fresh sea bream and sea bass right off the plane. Only two types of fish, and you gotta clean them, but holy f*ck, this is the best fish I’ve ever had. Stuffed with lemon and rosemary, rubbed with garlic and olive oil. Did it on the gas grille, but indirect heat on a baking sheet.
> 
> View attachment 368381
> 
> 
> View attachment 368382


Looks great! Bonus points for sourcing from a local small shop that I'm sure appreciates the business. Good for you 👍


----------



## vadsy

I got up at five yesterday morning and got this on. Twelve hours on the smoker and another of rest and the bone slipped right out. Just under 8lbs pork shoulder, coffee and DrPepper flavoured rub, Applewood smoke. next time I'd lower the temp and add another couple four hours just to see how much I could get away with.










ps edit-


----------



## Sneaky

Tried some pork belly burnt ends today. I screwed up and they didn’t get quite “burnt” enough, but still quite delicious. A couple hours more next time.


----------



## vadsy

very nice. I should say you motivated me to try boar for the first time, it was freshly made sausage, pretty good


----------



## Lola

Been craving something different for breaky. I made some green pea and tofu burgers on the grill and then put all the fixins on it. I made it with Dave’s killer bread. Time to eat. Lol


----------



## bzrkrage

Today, being Fathers Day (Happy Father’s Day to those dads out there) I will be doing Portuguese “Brick” chicken,(literally foil a brick & put it on top of the Maryland cuts) , classic Kansas-City style pork spareribs, Cajun corncobs & smashed potatoes.... while drinking a beer or two.


----------



## SWLABR

If you use cast iron on the BBQ, go to Dollarama and get one of theses. $4!


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> If you use cast iron on the BBQ, go to Dollarama and get one of theses. $4!
> 
> View attachment 370798
> View attachment 370799


That’s what we had. A cast iron frying pan that was ancient but made the best home fries you ever did taste. Anything in that pan was amazing. We threw it out though when we got a glass top stove. Should of kept it for the barbecue. We have a flat top grill so that’s probably why I never thought of it until I seen this. Love mushrooms. They look really good.


----------



## Adcandour

Trying to find a recipe where someone actually lays this on the bbq without boiling them first to tenderize. Thoughts appreciated.

I love grilled octopus, - and walking around with a 2 foot skewer of it - but I didn't realize that you just finished it on the grill. Why they skewer these has me scratching my head. For $12 for 5 skewers though, I'll gladly mess around with these.


----------



## Sneaky

Fajitas tonight. Grilled flank steak, Walla Walla onions, and local sweet peppers. Topped with guacamole, salsa, cojita cheese and nopales.

I was too busy eating to get a picture of the finished product.


----------



## SWLABR

Grilled chicken, garlic & butter broccoli. The “sauce” was a whim idea to combine pesto, diced tomatoes, diced onions, & feta to spoon over the top.


----------



## keto

I forgot the after pic, and most would say I overcooked them (MW-ish), but time spent cleaning up the butcher’s work, s&p&powdered garlic, these cheap top sirloins, which are not a cut I generally favour, came out really tender and tasty.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> Grilled chicken, garlic & butter broccoli. The “sauce” was a whim idea to combine pesto, diced tomatoes, diced onions, & feta to spoon over the top.
> 
> View attachment 371678
> View attachment 371679


That pesto sauce you made sounds amazing!


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> That pesto sauce you made sounds amazing!


Total fluke to combine them today. I have made a salad of diced tomatoes, red onions, cucumbers, & feta tossed in balsamic for years. It’s a summer staple. I omitted the cucs, diced things smaller and added pesto. As a chicken topper??? It really _was_ amazing.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> Total fluke to combine them today. I have made a salad of diced tomatoes, red onions, cucumbers, & feta tossed in balsamic for years. It’s a summer staple. I omitted the cucs, diced things smaller and added pesto. As a chicken topper??? It really _was_ amazing.


I bet it was amazing. I would make it with vegan cheese though. I found a vegan Parmesan cheese but it’s over the top expensive. I will buy one though because it will last me a while. My friend recommended it and said it tasted like the real deal. That would make a killer pasta dish as well.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> I bet it was amazing. I would make it with vegan cheese though. I found a vegan Parmesan cheese but it’s over the top expensive. I will buy one though because it will last me a while. My friend recommended it and said it tasted like the real deal. That would make a killer pasta dish as well.


If it “behaves” like normal Parmesan, I wonder if it would work in a cauliflower pizza crust?? Two cups shredded cauliflower to one cup Parm, and an egg. I was stunned at the results!


----------



## bzrkrage

BBQ now (9:30am) so I can eat at 6pm (20deg difference in cooking during the day)


----------



## SWLABR

“What are going to do with all those peppers & mushrooms”?


----------



## SWLABR

Got a BBQ?? Find these! 1 sheet took it from moss to Boss!
























I am in no way affiliated to the above product, or belong to an organization that pedals said mentioned product. I will not be financially affected if you choose to purchase. 

Just share’n


----------



## SWLABR

Summer food! Grilled shrimp, baked potatoes, grilled asparagus. The big bag has stemmed veggies, and the small bag has grilled carrots with a maple glaze. 

Sorry, no after pic… too delicious.


----------



## Adcandour

SWLABR said:


> Summer food! Grilled shrimp, baked potatoes, grilled asparagus. The big bag has stemmed veggies, and the small bag has grilled carrots with a maple glaze.
> 
> Sorry, no after pic… too delicious.
> View attachment 372572


Those shrimp LOOK delicious. For some reason, I can't get on board with grilled shrimp. To me, they end up getting a 'burnt hair' quality to the flavour - especially when the shell is left on (which makes sense to me).

Now I gotta go google about it....


----------



## SWLABR

I was not a huge fan myself till I found this marinade. I would have rather sautéed them, but this was a game changer. Especially on these "Colossal Shrimp"


----------



## Adcandour

SWLABR said:


> I was not a huge fan myself till I found this marinade. I would have rather sautéed them, but this was a game changer. Especially on these "Colossal Shrimp"


Uh....what marinade? You can't just _mention_ it.


----------



## SWLABR

Adcandour said:


> Uh....what marinade? You can't just _mention_ it.


Oh ya... 

3 cloves garlic- minced
1/3 cup (good) olive oil
2 TBSP red wine vinegar
2 TBSP chopped *FRESH *basil
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cayenne

Leave them in there a minimum of an hour, but they don't need overnight. 

It sounds so simple, but incredible.


----------



## SWLABR

It’s only August! Can’t have this thread relegated to page 3.

Bump.


----------



## Adcandour

SWLABR said:


> It’s only August! Can’t have this thread relegated to page 3.
> 
> Bump.


Coincidentally, I'm going to be making some wings for lunch... I sold and bought a new barbecue, so I'm going to have to season it first. That's why I haven't been posting much

On a side, for you torontonians and GTAers, I have been invited to be a guest cook down in Toronto on College Street. Its a sidewalk barbecue situation for the Voodoo Lounge. Not sure about the date or the menu yet, but I can keep those posted who are interested.

It'll be about $30/plate to stay consistent.


----------



## Adcandour

Here's something from a while back...just to keep things juicy. That's a 22" kettle right there...


----------



## Lola

Adcandour said:


> Coincidentally, I'm going to be making some wings for lunch... I sold and bought a new barbecue, so I'm going to have to season it first. That's why I haven't been posting much
> 
> On a side, for you torontonians and GTAers, I have been invited to be a guest cook down in Toronto on College Street. Its a sidewalk barbecue situation for the Voodoo Lounge. Not sure about the date or the menu yet, but I can keep those posted who are interested.
> 
> It'll be about $30/plate to stay consistent.


Let me know. I would like to come


----------



## jdto

Adcandour said:


> Coincidentally, I'm going to be making some wings for lunch... I sold and bought a new barbecue, so I'm going to have to season it first. That's why I haven't been posting much
> 
> On a side, for you torontonians and GTAers, I have been invited to be a guest cook down in Toronto on College Street. Its a sidewalk barbecue situation for the Voodoo Lounge. Not sure about the date or the menu yet, but I can keep those posted who are interested.
> 
> It'll be about $30/plate to stay consistent.


Voodoo Child on College? That's right by my dad's place. I'll try to go on the day you're there if I'm not at the cottage or something.


----------



## Adcandour

jdto said:


> Voodoo Child on College? That's right by my dad's place. I'll try to go on the day you're there if I'm not at the cottage or something.


Yep, that's the one. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Adcandour

Well, now that I've put together this valve to control the amount of propane that gets to the BBQ (as per amazon review), I'm currently working with the best propane bbq I've own.

Those wings were not shifted around - that is how even this baby is cooking. I can get it down to 200 degrees across the grill. Wow! The reviews were not lying.


----------



## keto

Adcandour said:


> Well, now that I've put together this valve to control the amount of propane that gets to the BBQ (as per amazon review), I'm currently working with the best propane bbq I've own.
> 
> Those wings were not shifted around - that is how even this baby is cooking. I can get it down to 200 degrees across the grill. Wow! The reviews were not lying.
> 
> 
> View attachment 375609


link?


----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> link?


Char-Broil 12401734 TRU-Infrared... Char-Broil 12401734 TRU-Infrared Portable Grill2Go Gas Grill : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> link?


Let me know if you need information on the valve and the extra parts. I got them from Princess Auto


----------



## keto

Adcandour said:


> Let me know if you need information on the valve and the extra parts. I got them from Princess Auto


That was the part I was referencing


----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> That was the part I was referencing


This is the valve from amazon. The other stuff is from p. auto... 

I took the valve with me to p auto just to make sure everything connected ok.


----------



## jdto

I marinated some nice flank steak overnight to make arrachera (Mexican recipe). Beer, orange juice, lime juice, crushed garlic, Worcestershire sauce, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper. 

They grilled up nicely:









I thought the tacos were amazing. My wife’s favourite tacos from when we lived in Mexico were always arrachera, so I keep trying to find a good marinade. She wasn’t 100% pleased with the marinade flavour, so I’ll have to adjust it. Maybe more lime and salt, a bit less orange juice.


----------



## Adcandour

jdto said:


> I marinated some nice flank steak overnight to make arrachera (Mexican recipe). Beer, orange juice, lime juice, crushed garlic, Worcestershire sauce, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper.
> 
> They grilled up nicely:
> View attachment 375707
> 
> 
> I thought the tacos were amazing. My wife’s favourite tacos from when we lived in Mexico were always arrachera, so I keep trying to find a good marinade. She wasn’t 100% pleased with the marinade flavour, so I’ll have to adjust it. Maybe more lime and salt, a bit less orange juice.
> 
> View attachment 375708


That looks amazing. On the side, I'm a message you to get more details about Mexico. Just wondering if it makes sense to get a place down there to escape our winters...


----------



## jdto

Adcandour said:


> That looks amazing. On the side, I'm a message you to get more details about Mexico. Just wondering if it makes sense to get a place down there to escape our winters...


Sure thing. It’s been about 17 years now, but I still have tons of friends down there in places on both coasts as well as the capital and across the interior, so I can probably find out recent first-hand info from them.


----------



## SWLABR

That does look amazing!!


----------



## Adcandour

Just got my Breville Smoking Gun from amazon...

So I fire up some hickory smoke to see how it'll do on a roast that's over 10 pounds. 

I also torched a briquette to see if would impart some flavour before I set it for slow and low in the oven. This'll be pulled beef with a smoked gravy...to be had over mashed potatoes or in a sandwich.


----------



## Sneaky

It’s labour day weekend. What are youse guys cooking? I’m doing a boneless pork shoulder on the Kamado, but without the smoke. Just using some Quebracho lump charcoal. And talk about lumps... I’m not even sure what to do with some of these chunks...



















will try to remember to post pics of the finished product.

Edit: I didn’t remember to get a final pic, but this was about six hours in. Instead of a dry rub I marinated in white wine, olive oil, fresh garlic and rosemary for 18 hours. There was still a hint of smoke from the charcoal, but a whole different thing from my usual bbq.


----------



## Adcandour

Sneaky said:


> It’s labour day weekend. What are youse guys cooking? I’m doing a boneless pork shoulder on the Kamado, but without the smoke. Just using some Quebracho lump charcoal. And talk about lumps... I’m not even sure what to do with some of these chunks...
> 
> View attachment 378601
> 
> 
> View attachment 378602
> 
> 
> will try to remember to post pics of the finished product.


those are logs...

I'm cooking but not posting because it has been nothing special. I can say that the portable hand smoker has been changing steak flavour to almost charcoal-like grilling


----------



## Sneaky

Bumping up the old thread. Outdoor grilling season is coming to an end so going out with a bang. Two 16oz Canada Prime strip loins. We will probably split one and save the second one for Philly cheese steak sandwiches later this week. Grilling in the dark sucks.



















Epilogue, stir fried beef leftovers


----------



## jdto

Nicely done, @Sneaky


----------



## Sneaky

Still grilling weather today (plus 12), so I grilled up some pork marinaded in Guajillo chilies and pineapple juice for tacos al pastor:


----------



## tonewoody

Wait... are you are saying, outdoor grilling is seasonal? 

Enough with the crazy talk...


----------



## Diablo

I did it.

i finally bit the bullet and bought a Kamado Joe.

in case anyone is looking, Wal-Mart isn’t just for walls anymore. They have a pretty smoking (pun) deal on these things.









Kamado Joe® Classic Joe I 18 inch Charcoal Grill in Blaze Red | Walmart Canada


Buy Kamado Joe® Classic Joe I 18 inch Charcoal Grill in Blaze Red from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Smokers available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca





great Xmas present for your wife (wink)….although she may end up returning the favour with a box set of Reese Witherspoon dvds at your birthday.


----------



## SWLABR

I said, I did it. I went digging and pulled this one from deep in the archives (like, page 6) to make sure it is front & centre when we all dust off the Q and create yummy, and sharable recipes.


----------



## jdto

I need to give my grill a good cleaning this spring. I’m waiting for a weekend with some half-decent temperatures.


----------



## SWLABR

Mid June and no BBQ posts! Tsk!
This thread was required reading last year.

Grilled chicken, skillet roasties, and grilled garlic shoots!


----------



## Mark Brown

I plead ignorance, I wasn't here last year.

I have cooked exactly one rack of ribs on the BBQ this year bit alas there are no pictures for they are long gone.

Promise, next time.


----------



## Sneaky

SWLABR said:


> Mid June and no BBQ posts! Tsk!
> This thread was required reading last year.
> 
> Grilled chicken, skillet roasties, and grilled garlic shoots!
> View attachment 423006


cool. I just bought some garlic shoots yesterday at the Korean market. Wasn’t sure what to do with them


----------



## SWLABR

Sneaky said:


> cool. I just bought some garlic shoots yesterday at the Korean market. Wasn’t sure what to do with them


I’m kind of new to them. If you leave them raw, they are extremely garlicky. Like… insane. And I love garlic. So cutting them small and tossing in a salad it dangerous. A very little goes a long way. Cooking them (at all) softens that harshness, but I’ve found grilling (roasting too) also helps bring out the sugars. You gotta like garlic, but they are more mild.


----------



## Ship of fools

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/nexgrill-60-000-btu-4-burner-propane-bbq-in-stainless-steel-with-626-sq-inches-of-cooking-surface-and-side-burner/1001570304


Well the last one was just to small and who said that there is BBQ limits we cook out here in the west 365 days a year weather be damned. However wish I could use a smoker but with the smoke comes serious coughing so it sucks but thank god for Alberta Beef and those very delicious prime rib steaks and a nice german potato salad, oh and did I mention it was spot prawn season out here hoy shite they are delicious with a nice garlic butter soaking.
Now just have to find a great rotisserie to handle bigger chunks of beef.
And garlic shoots we like to skewer them with chicken and red peppers along with sweet onions, which are marinated in honey and whiskey along with a few dry spices.


----------



## Ship of fools

Man I just love this time of year a cool 24C and a wonderful prime rib steak some home made potato salad and of course small green salad, no beer in the house so a great Gin and tonic with some flavoured ice cubes.
Made for a perfect Canada day.
I was wonder do any of you use those BBQ sheets. I know a lot of folks say they don't like them because of lack of grill marks. But honestly that happens because their grill isn't hot enough. I love them myself always have the grill marks and only a slight mess in the grill ( you have to have it leveled just right or the juices will flow over the sides of the grill).
Still haven't found the right rotisserie to hold a larger Rib roast. So far most prongs on them are small and shorter then I like but the search goes on.
Looks like another bbq nite this time chicken skewered.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

We’re going to sous vide a pork loin roast and then finish it on the BBQ today.

It’s kinda cheating, but for roast-like cuts of meat or super thick steaks and chops, it’s really a fool proof method.

We did a brisket last weekend and it came out perfect. Sous vide for 27 hours and then finished in the smoker for 3-4 hours.


----------



## oldjoat

careful there @ship with the green salad ....
it's a slippery slope to becoming vegan


----------



## dodgechargerfan

dodgechargerfan said:


> We’re going to sous vide a pork loin roast and then finish it on the BBQ today.
> 
> It’s kinda cheating, but for roast-like cuts of meat or super thick steaks and chops, it’s really a fool proof method.
> 
> We did a brisket last weekend and it came out perfect. Sous vide for 27 hours and then finished in the smoker for 3-4 hours.


That worked out well.
That‘s a rib rub on there. Pick your favourite. It goes on before the roast goes in the sous vide bag.

Finished it on the BBQ with our favourite BBQ sauce until the quick read thermometer read about 145F.
I did a sear over the sear zone in the Napoleon and then cooked it with indirect heat until it hit the right internal temp.

It dries out a bit after slicing, but it was still super tender.


----------



## Mark Brown

who wants pictures of another bloody LP when i can just come here


----------



## keto

Mark Brown said:


> who wants pictures of another bloody LP when i can just come here


Count your blessings no pics, I murdered a T-bone the other day. Underdone and cut then back on for too long. We’re talking report post and mod pms for ban, if I’d have put that leather up. Ah well, it was a pre-frozen tray cheap one, it was huge and looked promising.


----------



## Mark Brown

keto said:


> Count your blessings no pics, I murdered a T-bone the other day. Underdone and cut then back on for too long. We’re talking report post and mod pms for ban, if I’d have put that leather up. Ah well, it was a pre-frozen tray cheap one, it was huge and looked promising.


Just think how much better it might have done on your back 

Promise I won't make reports on your culinary failures, it happens to the best of us!


----------



## SWLABR

I was so busy, I didn't have time for pics, but I whipped up a Canada Day BBQ feast for my Canadian friend living in the US. Their first trip since a couple years before COVID. 

Home made burger patties (from our cows!!!!!) with hand-cut fries (made to my Irish Mum's diligent specs), local cheese curds, and homemade gravy for the best poutine you've ever had outside of Quebec! 
Then my ribs, with homemade sauce, corn on the cob, homemade slaw, homemade potato salad, and some marinated chicken breasts... cause, chicken 'n ribs is a thing! 

My phone was also running the Bluetooth speaker, and for some strange (and by strange I mean stupidly annoying) reason, it pauses if I open my camera. WTF?!?!?!?!

But, they had a blast, and now we're eating the best f*cking leftovers ever!!! ha, ha...


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Mrs DCF did up some ribs and wings on the BBQ today.
There was a green salad and potato salad, but I just stuck with the meats. I added some mango habanero sauce to the wings after taking this picture. They don’t look crispy in the picture, but they were.


----------



## Mark Brown

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Sneaky

Grilled chicken and dirty rice was on the menu tonight.


----------



## SWLABR

Still riding the crest of the wave from the Canada Day Glutton Fest!
The last homemade burger patty, corn, and potato salad.
Never had the Sam Roberts Band Ale. Not bad. But I think you’d have to familiar with, and enjoy ales. It’s quite ale-ee


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Still riding the crest of the wave from the Canada Day Glutton Fest!
> The last homemade burger patty, corn, and potato salad.
> Never had the Sam Roberts Band Ale. Not bad. But I think you’d have to familiar with, and enjoy ales. It’s quite ale-ee
> View attachment 425128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425127


Looks fantastic man!

Side note.... I listened to "We Were Born In A Flame" for the first time in well over a decade last week or so. I forgot how good it was, especially when you get past the radio play songs.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Looks fantastic man!
> 
> Side note.... I listened to "We Were Born In A Flame" for the first time in well over a decade last week or so. I forgot how good it was, especially when you get past the radio play songs.


SRB have a ton of great tunes.


----------



## keto

SWLABR said:


> SRB have a ton of great tunes.


When I first heard Brother Down, I thought we might be hearing one of our next great songwriters. It just sounded like nothing else.


----------



## Mark Brown

keto said:


> When I first heard Brother Down, I thought we might be hearing one of our next great songwriters. It just sounded like nothing else.


Did they kind of fade out, I can't say I hear them referenced much anymore. I loved their first album and then I'm guilty of slipping too.

I will admit I wasn't super impressed with the radio cuts off the second album, but to be fair those are my least favorite tracks off their debut.

The Canadian Dream will probably go down as one of my all time favorite tunes.

Taj Mahal? Amazing.

Dead End.... I mean what can I say, every time I hear "and I just lost my virginity to a girl who won't remember me at all" I get a little blurry eyed. Not to mention 
"and I dont sing songs anymore, I dont feel young anymore"

Amanda Hanson if you are reading this, I remember you!

Looks like I know what I'll be jamming to tomorrow. Catch up on that catalog.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nothin’ fancy but the entire meal cooked on the grill.

Mild Italian sausage
Asparagus 
Mushroom
Zucchini 
Pineapple 
Green onion
Sweet red pepper


----------



## keto

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothin’ fancy but the entire meal cooked on the grill.
> 
> Mild Italian sausage
> Asparagus
> Mushroom
> Zucchini
> Pineapple
> Green onion
> Sweet red pepper
> 
> View attachment 425157


I'm yech on some (we have asparagus in our garden. I would order it nuked from orbit, but it would end the marriage), all in on others, but genuinely curious, green onion? Whaddya do with it? We have some we could do.....


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothin’ fancy but the entire meal cooked on the grill.
> 
> Mild Italian sausage
> Asparagus
> Mushroom
> Zucchini
> Pineapple
> Green onion
> Sweet red pepper
> 
> View attachment 425157


Grilled pineapple is better than dessert! Good call as accompaniment to the (guessing) pork sausages! Grilled apples are also a cool topper for sausages.


----------



## Milkman

I did a good cleaning on our BBQ on the weekend. In the process, I gave it a good soaking and rinse and when I tried it a few hours later, no joy.

I was worried I had done some damage, but of course, once things dried out more, it came back to life like it was brand new.

Now, would anyone care to share with me and the rest of the forum (sorry, I didn't ready the whole thread if this has already been posted) a good way to bbq ribs please?

It's a simple four burner (plus side burner) propane BBQ. Lots of heat, but we are not very knowledgable when it comes to BBQ'ing.

Anyone?


----------



## Mark Brown

First thing you wanna do is throw out your propane bbq, now that that is out of the way we can begin.

Kidding aside, I do Ribs low and slow. Usually over about 2 hours, but on my propane grill I find it much closer to an hour and 20 ish. Absolute favorite on them is dry rub, usually made from paprika, chili, cayenne, lemon pepper and the like. Backside down for the first hour or so and voila.

The most important part to delicious ribs IMO is this. I throw some orange juice or pineapple juice in a spray bottle and hit those bastards hard every 15 minutes or so. They turn out so fantastic.

I also hate "fall off the bone" ribs. Ribs are not supposed to be like that.


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> First thing you wanna do is throw out your propane bbq, now that that is out of the way we can begin.
> 
> Kidding aside, I do Ribs low and slow. Usually over about 2 hours, but on my propane grill I find it much closer to an hour and 20 ish. Absolute favorite on them is dry rub, usually made from paprika, chili, cayenne, lemon pepper and the like. Backside down for the first hour or so and voila.
> 
> The most important part to delicious ribs IMO is this. I throw some orange juice or pineapple juice in a spray bottle and hit those bastards hard every 15 minutes or so. They turn out so fantastic.
> 
> I also hate "fall off the bone" ribs. Ribs are not supposed to be life that.


I'm afraid it will likely always be either propane or natural gas for us. I probably use a BBQ five or six times a year.

Thanks for the tips. There are a huge variety of recipes out these. The reason I'm asking is because we did ribs yeaterday and while tasty, they were a bit on the tough side.

Fall off the bone would be better for us.


----------



## Mark Brown

Bake them in the oven first then, that makes it easy to achieve. Covered will get you what you are after.

I also will admit, charcoal is a pain in the ass much as I love it. My current dirty little secret is that I do not currently own one. 

Then throw them on the grill for 20/30 to finish.


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Bake them in the oven first then, that makes it easy to achieve. Covered will get you what you are after.
> 
> I also will admit, charcoal is a pain in the ass much as I love it. My current dirty little secret is that I do not currently own one.
> 
> Then throw them on the grill for 20/30 to finish.



Thank you, I appreciate the information.

What about the type of ribs to use? Any tips there?


----------



## Mark Brown

Can't say I do. I don't think I have even been inside a grocery store in years. 

The wife brings things home, I make them tasty  I am entirely ignorant of meat cuts.


----------



## SWLABR

Your two (basic) pork rib options are side or back. Side have longer bones, 6-7" and back are short 4-5". I personally prefer back. 

I also like the fall off the bone thing, so I parboil mine. I've had low & slow from raw cooked 100% on the Q, and, admittedly tasty, but I like it less tough. Which, could have been the method used, and not a reflection of all from-raw rib recipes. Best ribs I've ever had were in one of those outdoors slow cook/smoker things. But, they aren't cheap, and they cooked for like 12hrs or something stupid. 

My parboil is simple. take your ribs, peel off the back membrane. Some butcher shops do this, most grocery stores do not. It's easy to spot, it's basically a super tin layer of fat that can peel off in one go. If you don't take it off, it makes them a bit more fatty when cooked, but no harm. Usually "fat is flavor" but I've done both, and it's not measurable. 
Rub your ribs with any seasoning you like. A mix of garlic powder, onion powder, salt/pepper, add heat... whatever. Let them absorb some of that. 10-15min
Then, big pot, cover the ribs in stock. I use chicken, but beef or veg will work. You can add any "sugars-based" liquid, but I chuck a couple cans of ginger ale in. (top up with water if needed to fully submerge the ribs). I use lime zest in my sauce, so I also slice up the zested lime and toss that in too. It was literally done (the first time) as to not waste the lime. I keep doing it. 
Bring to a boil, then back it off to a low, rolling boil. Cook for about 45-60 min. You basically want the perfect middle between (what will be) fall off the bone, and just a pot of bones. 
A good measurement- when raw, the tip of the bones is level with the meat between them. As the meat cooks, it will recede, and the tips will protrude. You want about 1cm - 1 1/2cm of the rib showing. This will 10000000000000% depend on how "meaty" the ribs are. If not very meaty, 1cm is good, if they are very meaty, you will need more. That my friend, is trial & error. 
Once they are parboiled, take them out of the pot. Let them FULLY cool. Like, overnight if possible. 
Once cool, I like to do a curtesy cut, and usually divide the full rib in 3's. 4-5 bones per serving. This makes grilling them easier too. When they heat up, they become fragile. Turning full racks is a pain in the ass. You won't serve the whole thing to one person, so pre cut them. 
Grab your favorite sauce, and start grilling. I do underside-down to start, and sauce the meat side. couple minutes, and turn, sauce the underside, couple minutes, repeat, repeat, repeat till they are hot, and to your saucy-ness likee-ness. Caramelization is what you are seeking! 

That is my winning method that I have honed for years. It is always welcomed, and gets the rave reviews. My sauce is top notch too, but you ain't getting that!!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Your two (basic) pork rib options are side or back. Side have longer bones, 6-7" and back are short 4-5". I personally prefer back.
> 
> I also like the fall off the bone thing, so I parboil mine. I've had low & slow from raw cooked 100% on the Q, and, admittedly tasty, but I like it less tough. Which, could have been the method used, and not a reflection of all from-raw rib recipes. Best ribs I've ever had were in one of those outdoors slow cook/smoker things. But, they aren't cheap, and they cooked for like 12hrs or something stupid.
> 
> My parboil is simple. take your ribs, peel off the back membrane. Some butcher shops do this, most grocery stores do not. It's easy to spot, it's basically a super tin layer of fat that can peel off in one go. If you don't take it off, it makes them a bit more fatty when cooked, but no harm. Usually "fat is flavor" but I've done both, and it's not measurable.
> Rub your ribs with any seasoning you like. A mix of garlic powder, onion powder, salt/pepper, add heat... whatever. Let them absorb some of that. 10-15min
> Then, big pot, cover the ribs in stock. I use chicken, but beef or veg will work. You can add any "sugars-based" liquid, but I chuck a couple cans of ginger ale in. (top up with water if needed to fully submerge the ribs). I use lime zest in my sauce, so I also slice up the zested lime and toss that in too. It was literally done (the first time) as to not waste the lime. I keep doing it.
> Bring to a boil, then back it off to a low, rolling boil. Cook for about 45-60 min. You basically want the perfect middle between (what will be) fall off the bone, and just a pot of bones.
> A good measurement- when raw, the tip of the bones is level with the meat between them. As the meat cooks, it will recede, and the tips will protrude. You want about 1cm - 1 1/2cm of the rib showing. This will 10000000000000% depend on how "meaty" the ribs are. If not very meaty, 1cm is good, if they are very meaty, you will need more. That my friend, is trial & error.
> Once they are parboiled, take them out of the pot. Let them FULLY cool. Like, overnight if possible.
> Once cool, I like to do a curtesy cut, and usually divide the full rib in 3's. 4-5 bones per serving. This makes grilling them easier too. When they heat up, they become fragile. Turning full racks is a pain in the ass. You won't serve the whole thing to one person, so pre cut them.
> Grab your favorite sauce, and start grilling. I do underside-down to start, and sauce the meat side. couple minutes, and turn, sauce the underside, couple minutes, repeat, repeat, repeat till they are hot, and to your saucy-ness likee-ness. Caramelization is what you are seeking!
> 
> That is my winning method that I have honed for years. It is always welcomed, and gets the rave reviews. My sauce is top notch too, but you ain't getting that!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Your two (basic) pork rib options are side or back. Side have longer bones, 6-7" and back are short 4-5". I personally prefer back.
> 
> I also like the fall off the bone thing, so I parboil mine. I've had low & slow from raw cooked 100% on the Q, and, admittedly tasty, but I like it less tough. Which, could have been the method used, and not a reflection of all from-raw rib recipes. Best ribs I've ever had were in one of those outdoors slow cook/smoker things. But, they aren't cheap, and they cooked for like 12hrs or something stupid.
> 
> My parboil is simple. take your ribs, peel off the back membrane. Some butcher shops do this, most grocery stores do not. It's easy to spot, it's basically a super tin layer of fat that can peel off in one go. If you don't take it off, it makes them a bit more fatty when cooked, but no harm. Usually "fat is flavor" but I've done both, and it's not measurable.
> Rub your ribs with any seasoning you like. A mix of garlic powder, onion powder, salt/pepper, add heat... whatever. Let them absorb some of that. 10-15min
> Then, big pot, cover the ribs in stock. I use chicken, but beef or veg will work. You can add any "sugars-based" liquid, but I chuck a couple cans of ginger ale in. (top up with water if needed to fully submerge the ribs). I use lime zest in my sauce, so I also slice up the zested lime and toss that in too. It was literally done (the first time) as to not waste the lime. I keep doing it.
> Bring to a boil, then back it off to a low, rolling boil. Cook for about 45-60 min. You basically want the perfect middle between (what will be) fall off the bone, and just a pot of bones.
> A good measurement- when raw, the tip of the bones is level with the meat between them. As the meat cooks, it will recede, and the tips will protrude. You want about 1cm - 1 1/2cm of the rib showing. This will 10000000000000% depend on how "meaty" the ribs are. If not very meaty, 1cm is good, if they are very meaty, you will need more. That my friend, is trial & error.
> Once they are parboiled, take them out of the pot. Let them FULLY cool. Like, overnight if possible.
> Once cool, I like to do a curtesy cut, and usually divide the full rib in 3's. 4-5 bones per serving. This makes grilling them easier too. When they heat up, they become fragile. Turning full racks is a pain in the ass. You won't serve the whole thing to one person, so pre cut them.
> Grab your favorite sauce, and start grilling. I do underside-down to start, and sauce the meat side. couple minutes, and turn, sauce the underside, couple minutes, repeat, repeat, repeat till they are hot, and to your saucy-ness likee-ness. Caramelization is what you are seeking!
> 
> That is my winning method that I have honed for years. It is always welcomed, and gets the rave reviews. My sauce is top notch too, but you ain't getting that!!


Sage advice however now I know of at least two things we are in strong disagreement over


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Sage advice however now I know of at least two things we are in strong disagreement over


I put in enough disclaimers to cover myself from people saying it's "wrong".


----------



## Mark Brown

LoL
Love it man.

It is some excellent advice if that's the style you are after.

I like beef ribs like that. Baked in heavy sauce and then fired on the grill to finish. Pork, not so much my style. Get this, I am a no sauce guy too! Heresy in some parts but thems the break.

Much like music, culinary tastes are in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## JBFairthorne

keto said:


> I'm yech on some (we have asparagus in our garden. I would order it nuked from orbit, but it would end the marriage), all in on others, but genuinely curious, green onion? Whaddya do with it? We have some we could do.....


All the veg/fruit get the same treatment. Olive oil, salt, pepper tossed in a bowl and put it on the grill. The green onions don’t take long so I put them on last. During prep, I cut most of the geeen leafy bits off because they just dry out and burn. I usually use the ends in some sort is salad. When cooked, the outside layer can be a little stringy, but the inside literally melts in your mouth.

@Milkman regarding ribs.

I slow cook them in the oven in a clay pot meant for roasting chicken (or an enamel coated cast iron pot, both covered. BBQ ing them, layering sweet, sticky sauce as I gently flip them (so they don’t fall apart) in order to caramelize the sauce. The nice part of this method is that the ribs can be prepared beforehand and finished on the grill a day or two later if necessary.

NEVER BOIL my ribs, or anything else except maybe pasta or mashed potatoes. You leave all the flavour and nutrition in the water.

My ribs cook and render in their own fat keeping them juicy but minimizing the strands of fat layered in the meat as I’m not a fan of (solid) fatty meat. Liquid fat…deeelicious.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> All the veg/fruit get the same treatment. Olive oil, salt, pepper tossed in a bowl and put it on the grill. The green onions don’t take long so I put them on last. During prep, I cut most of the geeen leafy bits off because they just dry out and burn. I usually use the ends in some sort is salad. When cooked, the outside layer can be a little stringy, but the inside literally melts in your mouth.
> 
> @Milkman regarding ribs.
> 
> I slow cook them in the oven in a clay pot meant for roasting chicken (or an enamel coated cast iron pot, both covered. BBQ ing them, layering sweet, sticky sauce as I gently flip them (so they don’t fall apart) in order to caramelize the sauce. The nice part of this method is that the ribs can be prepared beforehand and finished on the grill a day or two later if necessary.
> 
> NEVER BOIL my ribs, or anything else except maybe pasta or mashed potatoes. You leave all the flavour and nutrition in the water.
> 
> My ribs cook and render in their own fat keeping them juicy but minimizing the strands of fat layered in the meat as I’m not a fan of (solid) fatty meat. Liquid fat…deeelicious.



Thank you.

I appreciate the tips.

People have spent a lot of time figuring this stuff out and I'm quite happy to benefit from their (your) experience.

As with many normal traditions and tendencies, that bone that makes back yard BBQing so popular seems to be broken in me, but I do enjoy ribs when they're prepared nicely.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> All the veg/fruit get the same treatment. Olive oil, salt, pepper tossed in a bowl and put it on the grill. The green onions don’t take long so I put them on last. During prep, I cut most of the geeen leafy bits off because they just dry out and burn. I usually use the ends in some sort is salad. When cooked, the outside layer can be a little stringy, but the inside literally melts in your mouth.
> 
> @Milkman regarding ribs.
> 
> I slow cook them in the oven in a clay pot meant for roasting chicken (or an enamel coated cast iron pot, both covered. BBQ ing them, layering sweet, sticky sauce as I gently flip them (so they don’t fall apart) in order to caramelize the sauce. The nice part of this method is that the ribs can be prepared beforehand and finished on the grill a day or two later if necessary.
> 
> NEVER BOIL my ribs, or anything else except maybe pasta or mashed potatoes. You leave all the flavour and nutrition in the water.
> 
> My ribs cook and render in their own fat keeping them juicy but minimizing the strands of fat layered in the meat as I’m not a fan of (solid) fatty meat. Liquid fat…deeelicious.


I have tried the slow roast in the oven, parboil stovetop, and a combo using a Dutch-Oven. I have found great results with the parboil. I have also had flavorless meals that way too. (by others). 

As for "nutrition"... c'mon!!! It's ribs dude. We ain't eating those for nutrients.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Whatever I’m eating, I would prefer to get the maximum nutrition available to me and I absolutely want the maximum flavour. I’m just not a fan of boiled food but I don’t judge others (much). There’s a reason that soup was always considered a nutritious food to be eaten to recover when you’re sick…everything that goes in, stays in. The broth is PACKED with nutrition.

Side note….Jeff Burgers tonight.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Whatever I’m eating, I would prefer to get the maximum nutrition available to me and I absolutely want the maximum flavour. I’m just not a fan of boiled food but* I don’t judge others (much)*. There’s a reason that soup was always considered a nutritious food to be eaten to recover when you’re sick…everything that goes in, stays in. The broth is PACKED with nutrition.


Well, at least it isn't too much judging! Ha!! 

All good. We do what we do. I was literally PM'ing with a member about guitar choices yesterday. It was a cool debate, but it wasn't me convincing him my way is better, or him doing the same to change me. We spoke our sides, and hope we both walked away with an expanded view. Cooking is similar. I can't say "there's no wrong way" cause, there is!! I've eaten some awful meals. 

Don't do a 180 on the way you do something, but have you tried_ this_... 

That's the good stuff!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> I can't say "there's no wrong way" cause, there is!! I've eaten some awful meals.


Oh heavens yes.

I lived my formative years under a woman who believed that cooked meant charcoaled, no no that isn't a typo from char broiled.
If it wasn't burnt to a crisp, it wasn't cooked.
On the positive side, during summer we had an excess of hockey pucks for road hockey.

I eat my meat rare, my potatoes firm and my ribs dry.

.....but man I will *GLADLY *eat someone else's saucy fall off the bone ribs.

Is there such a thing as bad ribs, short of the McRib?


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Is there such a thing as bad ribs, short of the McRib?


Remember that "barf" emoji I shared the other day?? Ha, ha.. "Mc" anything is just rotten. And barely legal to even call it "food".


----------



## oldjoat

Mark Brown said:


> If it wasn't burnt to a crisp, it wasn't cooked.


I swear we had the same mother ...
and shoe leather comes to mind when eating ? the meat .


----------



## Sneaky

I cooked up a bird over some applewood on the Kamado tonight. 2 hours at around 300-325F. It turned out perfect, juicy and just the right amount of smoke.


----------



## SWLABR

Boring dinner. Sausages, corn on the cob, and some homemade potato salad, but I am out BBQing and my little pup is mooching.
This is Koomi. Sometimes referred to as “the Koomi”.
Her full time job is being cute. And she nails it. Every. Single. Day!
Her part time job is BBQ scavenger. She comes up empty a lot.


----------



## Sneaky

Something new tonight. Pork hocks simmered in a broth of onions, garlic, carrots, apples, fresh herbs and celery. Then onto the smoker for a couple hours. Turned out nice.


----------



## SWLABR

Holy jumpin’!! Waygu!!!!!!!

My dad and his cousin (both in their 70’s) decided “life is too short” so they dropped $300 on about 6lbs of Waygu Ribeye. I just happened to have a visit planned to see good ole’ dad. 

















I have to admit, it was pretty freakin good! Unbelievably tender, cut with no effort, barely had to chew. I don’t (usually) like ribeye cut. It’s too fatty. I leave a third. But I barely cut any fat off. I hardly noticed. Even that melted in your mouth. 
This was Australian Waygu, not Japanese. According to dad’s cousin, the same amount would have been closer to $800.


----------

